#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  خواطر حول الثورة ..

## اليمامة

هل الإنسان موقف ..؟!!

صباح الخير عليكم أعزائى أبناء مصر الحلوين..

اسمحولى فى الأول كدا أصارحكم إنى هاتكلم براحتى ..من قلبى..من غير المصطلحات المعقدة اللى بقت نازلة ترف علينا الأيام دى..ولا الكلام الكبير اللى أنا ساعات بستخدمه فى المداخلات..وحتى فكرة الموضوع المرة دى مش فكرة من أفكارى الشريرة إياها..ههههههه..إنما هى مجرد رؤى حول الثورة المصرية وما تمخضت عنه من أوضاع ومواقف وحتى ملحوظات وتعليقات بالإضافة للثورات العربية طبعا..شىء مش هانقدر نغفله..وشكل العالم بوجه عام..محتاجين نبص كويس فعلا..نشوف رؤانا لأنه أحيانا بنتكلم مع نفسنا بصوت منخفض عن اللى بيحصل..بتساورنا أفكار..عايزين نلاقى الشجاعة اننا نعرضها هنا بمنتهى الحرية ونتداولها ونناقشها مع بعض مهما كان شكل هواجسنا.. ويمكن دا فى محاولة علشان نقرب من بعضنا أكتر ونحاول نكتشف أنفسنا و أوضاعنا الداخلية والمجتمعية والعالم كله.." تانى هاستخدم ألفاظ متضخمة..معلش بقى..بحكم العادة .."

إذن الموضوع مفتوح لنا..عبارة عن خواطر حول الثورة المصرية بالخصوص ومجرياتها وما يتعلق بها من أحداث تستحق التعليق والإنتباه والتسجيل ..وأنا بعتبر الخواطر دى نوع من إطلاق الحريات اللى ساعات بنخاف نطلقها وبنختزنها ونكتمها فى دواخلنا..رصد تقدميتنا فيما يتعلق بالتغييرات التى نشهدها أو ربما..تأخرنا عنها ..!!

انهاردة خطرت على بالى عبارة علاء ولى الدين على ما أتذكر الله يرحمه لما كان بيقول فى إحدى المشاهد " هو كله ضرب ضرب..مفيش بوس.." وأنا داخلة القاعة وشايفة كل المواضيع الضرب نار..ومن هنا إتخذت القرار بأن أتجرأ وأسأل هذا السؤال الخايف والقلقان فى أولى الخواطر حول الثورة وفيما يتعلق بحكمنا على الأشخاص ..ربما فى لحظة روقان..أو لحظة هذيان وإرهاق..بسأل  " هو الإنسان موقف..؟.."..

طبعا السؤال دا باعترف انه خطر على بالى فجأة من أحداث معينة بتراودنى أحيانا من جراء إحياء مواقف مختزنة " مش من طبعى التخزين لأن ماعنديش أصلا تموين..بس ساعات بحتاج فعلا للبطاقة..بطاقة التموين ..هههههه" ..وانهاردة وأنا بطالع الأخبار وبقرأ عن حال الناس فى مصر ازداد إلحاح السؤال عليا..وفجأة حسيت إنى محتاجة جدا أشترى ورد وأشم ريحة الورد..ولأنى اديت لنفسى أجازة إنهاردة إجبارية..قررت بمنتهى الشجاعة إنى أنزل أشترى ورد ليا وليكم..دا حقيقى..ووصلت المحل..محل الورد وعملت بوكية جميل على ذوقى اخترت القرنفل أكتر حاجة..بحبه..أوى..


والورد البلدى طبعا..


والفاونيا



وزنبق متنوع..


وشوية تيوليب


وطبعا الفل..مفيش غنى عنه..


وعصفور الجنة لزوم العياقة والديكور..


وأوركيد طبعا..


ودفعت مبلغ محترم..وجيت زى الشاطرة..وكله فى سبيل الورد..بس الجميل إنى طول مانا ماشية فى الشارع الناس كانت مستغربة وبتبص للورد بتتعجب ..يمكن كانوا بيحقدوا عليا..ههههه..أو يمكن كان نفسهم فى الورد..بس لمحت ابتسامات كتير وعلامات حب على الوشوش بيكشفها لون وعبير الورد ..

البوكية أهو حطاه على البنسوار أدامى.." البوفيه "
طبعا مخلى ريحة البيت حلوة جدا..الفل والقرنفل بالخصوص معبق الجو بريحة صافية وخلابة..
بهديكم بعض الورود ماعدا القرنفل..ماحدش ييجى جنبه..ههههههه..وبهدى بالخصوص صديقتى العزيزة جيهان محمد على الورد البلدى علشان بتحبه..

نرجع لسؤالنا.." هل الإنسان موقف ..؟"

جايز فعلا مصر قبل 25 يناير غير مصر بعد 25 يناير..هل للأحسن على المستوى الإجتماعى بين الناس ..المستوى التفصيلى..واللا للأسوأ..أنا بحاول أشوف..؟!!

طبعا مُلاحظ جدا ارتفاع نبرة الإتهام..والقفش..والتشكيك والتخوين..المواقف اتغيرت يمكن بمقدار 180 درجة عند بعض الناس..ودول اللى أطلقوا عليهم " المتحولون "..يعنى فى السابق كانوا بيمجدوا النظام وآمين آمين..دلوقتى بقوا بيطلعوا كل المساوىء على الترابيزة وبيمجدوا فى الثورة بشكل غير منطقى ..لإما أبيض أو أسود..مع ان الأبيض والأسود ممكن يتداخلوا ويعملو تشكيل جميل أوى مع بعض زى الورد كدا..مش هايعترضوا ولا هايتخانقوا..ودى طريقة يمكن أقدر أصنفها على أساس إنهم فاكرين ان اللى بيحصل مجرد برنامج وخلاص..وبخص هنا بالتحديد الإعلام المصرى اللى لسه فاكر نفسه بيعمل برنامج..مجرد برنامج..وأى حد لسه مش جاد..ومش على مستوى المسئولية وبيعمل فوضى وبيشارك فى التظاهرات الفئوية السخيفة أعتقد إنه لسه مش فاهم وفاكرها لعبة وقصة لطيفة وبرنامج تمثيلى أو مسرحية هزلية..

طبعا دا غير القوائم السودا اللى اتعملت وكأننا نصبنا أنفسنا محاكمين للناس فى محكمة غير قانونية وغير عادلة ولا تعنى بأى أدلة ولا براهين..شىء مؤلم لما قريت عن محاصرة الطلبة لمكتب أحد رؤساء الأقسام فى جامعة إقليمية واضطروه لتقديم استقالته وتوديعه بزفة بلدى مع الزغاريد وأغانى زى " يا حلوة يا بلحة يا مقمعة"..و" اتمخطرى يا حلوة يا زينة "..ولو كان مخطأ الراجل يعنى..يبقى بالطريقة دى نتصرف ونحاسبه..ونغنى له على الطريقة الغجرية..خلاص..نسينا القانون والإحترام  ؟!!

دا غير لما اعتدوا على سفير اليمن وسرقوا أمواله ودا بحسب اللى قريته فى الصحف..ودا لأن فيه شبهة اتهام موجه له انه بيتاجر فى الآثار المصرية..

علاوة على إن النظريات الإستئصالية شغالة على ودنه..وأى حد وأى حاجة قديمة تنتمى للنظام اللى فات أو الحزب الوطنى لازم يكون مصيرها الزبالة وبمنتهى الإنتقام والإذلال وناسيين يمكن أن أهالينا وعلى رأسهم أمهاتنا وآباءنا كانوا فى عهد النظام القديم وموافقين عليه وعايشين فى حماه وماثاروش..!!

حتى كلمة القديم دى باعتبرها توصيف مش صح للنظام على أساس ان انها كلمة تشكل حلقة منفصلة..النظام اللى فات برغم كل مساوئه هو جزء متصل من عملية إصلاح بتحصل تقدمية لا يمكن استئصاله - النظام القديم -بمعنى عدم الإستفادة منه ولو حتى من إدارة الفساد لنفسه..أضف لكل دا طبعا نبرة الطلب بتاعة المتظاهرين الفئويين وغيرهم..فيها نوع من التحكم وبدأت تبقى عصبية وفيها مقايضة..ساعات بفكر ان كلمة " لأ " ممكن تعالج..لكن الخوف لا نكون زمان أدمنا كلمة نعم وحاليا بندمن إنعدام كلمة لأ..

الحل ايه يا جماعة فى السلوكيات دى اللى مش باين لها آخر..؟
هو لازم سياسة قمع واللا ايه الحكاية؟

دلوقتى أنا ردة الفعل المناسبة تجاه كل دا محيرانى..هل لما أسمع حد بيتكلم بشىء من الموضوعية أو يعنى بيمجد فى مصر زمان أقوم أستل السكينة المحطوطة على الرف فى دولاب المطبخ النبيتى وأطعنه ؟!!..وهل دا معناه ان كلهم كانوا فاسدين..أنا بقول آه..كانوا فاسدين ولو بفعل الصمت..

طيب..حصل اللى حصل والثورة قامت وأطاحت بالنظام وببعض الفاسدين وأهم بيتساقطوا شوية بشوية..نعمل فيهم ايه بقى وهما موجودين معانا فى المجتمع..هل نعملهم إقصاء ونفضل معذبينهم طول عمرهم ؟!! ونقولهم يا فشلة يا بتوع النظام يا اللى كنتوا مستكينين..نسامحهم لحد فين ؟ وموقفنا منهم ايه ؟

يعنى نبرة الإعتراض وصوت الحوار والطلب المفروض تكون بلهجة أقل محاكمية وفرض للرأى وإرغام ولو مستتر فيه وصاية على الرأى الآخر " يعنى بالذوق كدا وبالإشارة ومن غير تصريح وافق على رأيى لإما هادبحك يا خاين .."

امتى نقدر نقول اننا وصلنا لمجتمع شوية ديمقراطى أو شبه ديمقراطى اللى المفروض هانوصله.. مع العلم ان دى قيم إنسانية ملهاش حد..دى قيم قابلة للتنمية المستمرة والتراقى المستمر بمعنى انه لها درجات أكثر رقى وتقدميه متحضرة كلما وصلنا لدرجة ما فيها..

ولكن بسأل عن الحد الأدنى..امتى نقول ان الناس اتغيرت وبقوا ديمقراطيين..حد يعرف الإجابة..يمكن نبقى كدا مثلا لو سمعنا حد بيتكلم عن مبارك بمنتهى الحب والغرام والمدح واحترمنا رأيه وماقتلنهوش..

برضو هارجع وأسأل..هل الإنسان موقف؟

الناس اللى يمكن ماكانتش مؤمنة بالثورة دى فى الأول وبعد كدا آمنت بيها..الناس اللى كانت موالية للنظام واتغيرت بالوعى الشعبى..الناس اللى كانت بتقول على الشباب دول شوية عيال منحلة وغيرت رأيها من بعد موقعة الجمل مثلا ..هل هانفضل نقاضيهم ونفتكر لهم الموقف دا حتى لو هما اتغيروا فعلا..ونفضل نقول الإنسان موقف..؟!

يا جماعة حد يجاوبنى..هو الإنسان موقف بجد..واللا شوية مواقف..؟


هنا السؤال بطرحه على العموم بصرف النظر عن الثورة ومجرياتها فربما الثورة وأحداثها تكون حالة خاصة..إنما فى حياتنا العادية..بتحكموا على الإنسان من موقف..وهل الحكم بيستمر مهما اتغير الشخص وأثبت انه محل للثقة..واللا هى مرة وخلاص..واللا التالتة تابتة على رأى المثل..يعنى هل ممكن نديله الأمان ونسامحه ونثق فيه تانى..ربما كان مخطىء واستشعر خطأ وغير رأيه ورجع لصوابه..مش كدا واللا إيه..؟! واللا ننفيه بقى وخلاص..واللا دا أصلا بيتوقف على حجم الموقف وشدته وتأثيره..؟!

أعتقد ان دى ثقافة حالية وفكر يستحق الوقوف عنده لأنه ممكن يهدم المجتمع وممكن يصلحه وممكن يدوسنا فى الرجلين ويخلينا وكأنك يازيد ما غزيت..

دا بيجرجرنا لمسألة الشرطة وأمن الدولة ورجال النظام القديم..هل ممكن نثق فيهم ونديهم وضعهم ونستأمنهم تانى ونسيبهم ينغمسوا معانا فى المجتمع..؟

ياترى يا جماعة ايه حدود عبارة الإنسان موقف..؟
من فضلك تقول..هل الإنسان بالنسبة لك موقف..!!
سؤال ثورجى من صنيعة الثورة ومعالمها على الناس..
أنتظر رؤاكم..

...

وعودة جديدة إن شاء الله للثورة..وخواطرها الهاطلة على واقع المحتمع المصرى..
الجديد..

----------


## طائر الشرق

*الانسان موقف اتوبيس وموقف ميكروباص وموقف سوبر جيت



هاخد لفة واجيلك



















بيب بيب
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الانسان موقف اتوبيس وموقف ميكروباص وموقف سوبر جيت
> 
> 
> 
> هاخد لفة واجيلك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بيب..بيب..
ههههههه
ماشى الكلام بس ابقى اضرب كلاكس وانت جاى منعا للدهس اللى بقى عادى ..
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الربيع 

الاول اخد لفه على الورد الرااااااااااااائع ده 

واتمتع بكل ورده فيه 

واشرب فنجان قهوة وارجع للحوار معك 

بس قبل ما ارجع اضيف لاسئلتك سؤال اختيارى وليس اجبارى 

هل نحن مؤهلين للحرية ؟ وهل نعرف حق المعرفة معنى حريه ؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *صباح الربيع 
> 
> الاول اخد لفه على الورد الرااااااااااااائع ده 
> 
> واتمتع بكل ورده فيه 
> 
> واشرب فنجان قهوة وارجع للحوار معك 
> 
> بس قبل ما ارجع اضيف لاسئلتك سؤال اختيارى وليس اجبارى 
> ...


أهلا بيك يا أستاذ نادر..
منور الدنيا..
يارب يكون الورد عجبك وأنا عارفة انك من عاشقى الورد فممكن تعتبر البوكيه كله بتاعك..
فى انتظار عودتك إن شاء الله 
ولنتناول الحرية أيضا
وأنا شخصيا سأحاول أن أعود لأتحدث عن الحرية..هذه الكلمة الصعبة..حقا
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*الحرية* ..


نتغنى بالحرية ونحلم بالحرية..والحقيقة أن الحرية بالفعل هى أغلى ما يمتلك الإنسان..حريته..الحرية هى أصل المعنى الإنسانى..ولذلك قال سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب " متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً "..إشارة إلى أننا أحرار منذ لحظة الولادة..منذ لحظة خروجنا للدنيا..بمعنى أن الحرية هنا كناية كما أعتقد عن الدنيا نفسها..

وبرغم معرفتنا للحرية كقيمة إلا أن البشرية لم تعتق نفسها من الرق والعبودية..وتم التعامل مع البشر كأشياء تمتلك..تباع وتشترى.وتقتل بلا فدية وبلا جريرة..فهل الحرية لغز..هل الحرية قيمة مستحيلة ؟!!

هل نسعى إلى الحرية حقاً..أم أننا لا نفهمها..نقف أمامها نعانى إرتباك..هل فى داخلنا رغبة تلقائية وفطرية للخضوع ..أم أننا محكومون ولو بدون دراية لمؤثرات خارجية ننصاع لها بقوة..أو أن الحرية هى مجرد دافع من أعماقنا لممارسة الحياة ونحن سائرون فى الطريق منصاعين..والكلام هنا ينطبق على الفقير والغنى على السواء..أم أن الغنى والفقر لهما تأثير فى حقيقة الحرية ؟!!
أحاول أن أركز وأفكر..

أفكار كثيرة تخالطنى حول الحرية ..وحول الحرية القادمة والمنتظرة..وما يتعلق بالثورة..وما نريد أن تكفله لنا الحرية..

لم أنته بالطبع من تأمل الحرية..ربما أخذت منى حلقات..أو مداخلات .. 
هذه فقط بعض خواطر تائهة..سابحة..أتركهها لكم..شاركونى الرأى حول مغزى الحرية ..ومفهومها..الحرية بين الكلام والتطبيق..

لنحاول سويا كشف سبرها كى نمارس حريتنا على نور..

*صباح النور..*

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

موضوع حلو بردو يا ندى وهبتديه معاكى بمقوله انا شايفها منتشره دلوقتى 

انا معترض اذا انا موجود  ::  

الاعتراض من اجل الاعتراض والمجادله من اجل المجادله 

بس  ::  على ماجيلك تانى بقى  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أُشهد الله ثم أشهدكم أني أحب مصر أكثر من نفسي وأهلي ومالي  ...

أما نتائج الثورة بالنسبة لي فكانت الآتي :-

إني شاب فلول ومتآمر ومضاد ومندس  ::  
دمتم بخير

----------


## اليمامة

*لما الوطن بيثور..*( قصيدة بالعامية للشاعر الغنائى عوض بدوى )

قاللى الوطن بيثور.. أنا قلتله إيه ده؟
قاللى الوطن بيثور.. أنا قلتله.. إهـــــدا
ياعم بطل هزار.. وقول كلام غير ده
تلاتين سنه خملان
مذلول وبيطاطى..
وبتحكمه الغربان ..وبحزبها الواطى
وياما شاف من عز
......خرطوش ومطاطى

قاللى خلاص انتفض ..والدنيا اهيه شاهده

زمن السكوت انتهى ......وكل يوم منده .

******======******

الورد واقف فى الميدان مارد

وبتقتله ياجبان بدمك البارد

مين اللى قالك ياهُبَل ..إن الورود تتحَـش

إنت اللى زايل وتاجك ..

وصولجانك هَـش

واللاتى والعُزه أهم حواليك

لا حد قام ينجدك ..ولا حد باقى عليك ..

واقف وحيد منبوذ .....محمى بكومة قَـش

مرفود بفعل الجموع

مرفوض بفعل الجوع

ومن النهارده المباح ..خلاص بقى ممنوع

ومن النهارده التاريخ .....بيسطر الموضوع

فرعون وكنت زمان

دلوقتى آن الآوان ...

تبقى البعيد مخلوع .

****====****

إرحل بقى ياهُـبل....إرحل ياديكتا...طور

صحيح معَصلَج وعِنًـدى ...وفى العناد دكتور

وماكنش ممكن تصدق ...إن الورود بتثور..

بركان غضب وانفجر ..

طالع يشوف النور

زئير هتافهم يشـيّب ...بيكسروا الأسوار .....

ويحطموا الطواغيت...وبيكشفوا الأسرار

آدى الورود طالعين ...المعجونين بالطين ..

واتعلموا ف حطين..

وف بدر والياسمين..

وشافوك ياخاين بايعهم.. فى القدس وفلسطين

ملعون فى كل كتاب ..

وف كل مله ودين .

****====****

باب الجهاد ياجدع ...على مصراعيه مفتوح..

وجنبه سكة هوان ...وصوت خفيض مبحوح

شوف انت فين سكتك..؟

وشوف لفين هاتروح ؟

وحط روحك فى كفك

حاول تموت .....هاتعيش

صدقنى حان الخلاص.....

وياروح ما بعدك روح

****====****

يامصر ..يام الحضاره ......يام التاريخ والنيل

خلوكى ليه محنيه...جسدك عليل وهزيل

بتموتى لجل الرغيف

والليل طابور ومخيف .

خلوكى ليه عيانه ؟

خلوكى ليه غلبانه ؟..... متسرطنه وخربانه

وف عبّارات الموت ....مرميه ليه غرقانه ؟

متدّفيين فى القصور ...

وسابوكى ليه عريانه ؟

ويشحّتوكى ليه ؟....ويشحطتوكى ليه ؟ ....ويخصخصوكى ليه ؟

مليون سؤال ياوطن ...

ومفيش إجابه عليه.

وبقتى ليه حزنانه ؟

وبقيتى ليه خيبانه ؟

متعلمه وجهلانه..

وكنتى ست الكل .......خلوكى ليه متهانه ؟.

ماتندميش يامصر ...وماتكونيش زعلانه.

****====****

وماتسأليش.. يامُ الولاد ....

ليه الولاد هبوا ؟

يمكن عشان اتألموا ....يمكن عشان حبوا ..

يمكن عشان فى الهوان ..

إتولدوا واتربوا

إشتد عودهم خلاص واتمكنوا وشبوا ..

وسع طريق للفلول

الطاغى جاى للمثول

والشعب أصل الأصول..

والظالم اللى طغى .....ذنبه على جنبه .

مش كانوا لسه صغار ..وبيجروا فى الحاره

سبحانه ده اللى وهب ...

حنيه وجســاره .

طبطبى بإيدك عليهم

أحضنيهم

وافتحى قلبك خديهم ..

ألف رحمه ونور عليهم .

شوفتهم بعيونى بيحاربوا الطاغوت .

مااستسلموش للذل ....وماهَمْهُمش الموت .

الورد فى التحرير ..بينادى ع الياسمين

والدم سايل بيرْوى ...ويعطّر الميادين

رايحين ومش راجعين ....بس النهار راجع

رايحين ومش راجعين ..

بس الأمل طالع

غول السكوت بيموت...

والحق صوت طالع ..

يكتب فى مجد الوطن ....وبيقرا فى الطالع

شايف أكيد ع المدى ..

هرم الفساد واقع...

لما الوطن بيثور ....يبقى الوطن رائع ..

يكْبَر ....مفيش مانع ..

يحلم .......مفيش مانع..

يفرح ..........مفيش مانع

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع حلو بردو يا ندى وهبتديه معاكى بمقوله انا شايفها منتشره دلوقتى 
> 
> انا معترض اذا انا موجود  
> 
> الاعتراض من اجل الاعتراض والمجادله من اجل المجادله 
> 
> بس  على ماجيلك تانى بقى


 
إذن هذا هو موقفك الحالى يا زيزو ..؟
طبعاً لن أعترض..ههههههه..برغم أننى أحب أن أكون موجودة..ولكننى لن أعترض لأننى أتفق معك بالفعل..

للأسف الشديد اتجهت الأمور لمنحنى سيىء وما يحدث فى مصر مؤسف وغير متوقع..
كلما هممت أن أقنع نفسى أنه مهما كانت التضحيات فعائد النصر يستحق أجدنى مروعة وأخاف لأن تكون تداعيات الأحداث أكبر بكثير مما نتصور ومن ثم تخرج اللعبة من بين أيدينا..هى ليست لعبة بالتأكيد لأنها حق والله دائما فى نصرة الحق..ولكن..
وآآآه من لكن..
عندما يكون حق خالص..حق نقى..دون شوائب..دون قلة مندسة..

كل الناس تقول أن ما يحدث هو تسليط الفلول علينا - مع الإعتذار للأستاذ ابراهيم..هههههه..بحسب ما ورد فى مداخلته ..وسأعلق عليها بالتفصيل إن شاء الله - فلول النظام..وأن جهاز أمن الدولة هو المعنِى بكل ما جرى وهذا كله جزء من خطة جمال مبارك الممتدة للآن وخاصة بعد تصريح أبوه بثقه " أنه هو أو الفوضى.."..

القضية فى المظاهرات الفظيعة التى أصبح كل ما يشغلها هو الإعتراض بالفعل على كل شىء ورفض أى شىء..وسقوط هيبة الدولة وتعدى المجرمين على الشعب وحتى الجيش..القضية هى أن الناس بعدما شقت ثورتهم الأرض أصبحت وكأنها مثل الفيضان أو الشلال الغير موجه..وبدلا من أن تعمر..تبور ..وبدلا من أن تسقط النظام تشيع الفوضى..للأسف الشديد هذا ما يحدث الآن ..الكل مازال عايش فى ظلال النظام القديم وذكرياته وجوه الإنتقامى ومبادئه القمعية العنيفة متناسيين أن كل هذا انتهى وأنه لابد وأن تتواجد حالة بديلة هى حالة المستقبل والعمل وهو المطلب المبتغى من الثورة كلها..هؤلاء المتظاهرين سواء كانوا مخلصين أو مخادعين ينزلقون فى الخطر فى رأيى الآن..فلو كانوا على شىء من العقل لإلتزموا الهدوء على الأقل اليوم إذا ما أدركوا أن هذه النقلة ليست سهلة على الإطلاق وإنما يتطاير منها الشرر .. وسيحدث احتقان وعراك وانفجار وظلم وغير ذلك مما يتطلب هدوء وصبر وعقلانية وثبات..

طبعا كلنا لا نختلف على نجاح هذه الثورة بما جلبته من تغيير جذرى لمصر..هذا التغيير الذى تتكشف نتائجه رويدا رويدا..ولكن الشىء السخيف فعلا أن الناس تبدو وكأنها أطلقت الوحش أو المارد الذى بداخلها..فى خضم كل هذه المعمعة خرج من لا يستحق بالمطالبة بالمزيد ..وخرج من اصطبر طويلا على وضعه بالصراخ فى هذه الظروف الصعبة متخيلين ربما أنه طالما حدثت ثورة فإن المال أكوام أكوام لمن يشأ..ولمن يصرخ..وكأن العادى هو أن تتعدل الأحوال دفعة واحدة طالما ضغطنا على ذر الثورة..سبحان الله !

وعندما نسترحمهم بألا يفعلوا تجد البكاء والعويل والأسى على حال الثورة التى لم تكتمل..وليتها ما كانت..وخذ عندك الهبوط النفسى الشديد..والإستنتاجات والإشاعات والتشكيك وأنت مغرض وأنت محرض..وأنت تبع النظام..والثورة المضادة ومصير الثورة مظلم ..والفساد والبلطجية ..برغم أن المشهد حقيقى فعلا..المشهد يقول أن التغيير تم بالفعل فى مصر بنسبة مرتفعة أو شبه كاملة..

اتضح أن المآساة بالفعل عند الناس..

بعض المخاوف ربما تكون منطقية إذا ما كانت امتداد ايجابى يطور من الثورة ويحفظ كيان العمل ومؤسسات الدولة..أما المبالغة فيها والتعايش الكامل فى حالة هلع واعتراض واحتقان وشك..فهذا ما يعطلنا حقا ويشيع الفتن ويؤخر الإنتاج..ويؤخرنا أكثر من السابق..

برغم ظنى أن هناك بعض رؤوس فساد مازالت تعمل فى الخفاء غير مليشيات أمن الدولة ولكننى شخصيا مطمئنة وأدرك أن كل هذا مآله السقوط لا محالة..بقوة الجيش الحامى..وبوعى الناس..مصر تغيرت فعلا والرجوع أصبح صعب..

أتعرف يا زيزو..برغم أننا جميعا لدينا حالة شحن وتخوف وقلق..كلنا مهيضين..ربما لا ننام بعمق كافى أو هكذا أنا بالتحديد هذه الأيام ومنذ بدأ هذه الثورة والسبب طبعا المتابعة وتواتر الأحداث وثقل الوضع نفسه وإحساسى به إلا أننى أشعر بالإرتياح..أشعر أن هناك هم كبير وانزاح والقادم سيكون تحصيل حاصل برغم كل صعوباته ومآسيه..العجلة ستدور شئنا أم أبينا وستفرم فى طريقها من يتوقف..مطمئنة ربما إلى أن هناك قسط من الحرية أصبح محسوس..مقدرات الشعب أصبحت فى يديه وهى إحدى أهم نتائج هذه الثورة على الإطلاق..شعور الناس ببعضهم البعض وتماسكهم وعودة الروح الوطنية..غير شعورك أن المذنب لاشك سيأخذ جزاءه وأن هناك شرفاء يسهرون على راحتك..وبالقانون..

لازلت أنتظرك يا زيزو لتحدثنى على الأقل حول الحرية من وجهة نظرك..
أشكرك جدا على مداخلاتك التى تدخل البهجة على قلبى..جميل أن أرى تلك الوشوش الضاحكة تتخلل كلماتك..عندما أراها أتخيلها على وجهك فأبتسم وأضحك بدورى..



" الإبتسامة عالم يعيش فيه كل انسان بمشاركة من يحب "
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> أهلا بك Zeus
> لم أفهم حقيقة ماذا تعنى بالتحديد ؟!!
> يعنى هل هناك تعارض ما تراه بين الخلفية الدينية والديمقراطية ؟
> إذن نحتاج هنا لنتحدث عن المفاهيم ..عن الديمقراطية والدين ..هل ثمة ارتباك أو تعارض يا Zeus؟
> طيب ترى ألا نكترث يعنى بإلغاء أو عدم إلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور لأنها رمزية ..أو بالأحرى تعنى أن هناك تناقض فيها على المستوى التطبيقى والمستوى النظرى ..ولن يضيرنا إلغائها مادمنا سنلتزم بها على المستوى التطبيقى دون وصاية الدستور ؟
> ألا ترى خطورة فى الإعتراف رسميا بإلغاء المادة وفتح أبواب الدولة لمعنى العلمانية " كل لديه مفهومه الخاص عن العلمانية " ..؟
> حتى لو كان نظام الدولة علمانى يا Zeus ..هل فى ذلك ما يجعلنا نتخلى عن المادة الثانية كإقرار شرعيتها ولو حتى من أجل الإطمئنان النفسى ..والأمر أخطر من ذلك ..وإلا لما كل هذا الصراع من أطراف عدة حول هذه المادة بالتحديد إن لم تكن فاعلة ولها هيبة ؟


سيدتي الفاضلة

إسمحي لي أن أوجز الرد على مشاركتك الكريمة في نقاط تسهيلاً على كلينا 

أولاً لم يدخل الدين في أي دستور مصري منذ وضع أول دستور لمصر في عام 1882 إبان حكم الخديوي توفيق مروراً بالستة دساتير التالية و هم :

1 - دستور 1882 

2 - دستور 1923

3 - دستور 1930

4 - دستور 1953 المؤقت بعد إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952

5 - دستور 1956 و هو اللذي كان بديلاً لدستور 1954 الأفضل على الإطلاق بين الثمانية دساتير المصرية

6 - دستور 1958 ( دستور الوحدة العربية )

7 - دستور 1964 المؤقت 

و أخيراً دستور 1971 اللذي نحن بصدده الآن 

فدستور 1954 مثلاً كان ينص على :

مادة 1 : مصر دولة موحدة ذات سيادة ، و هي حرة مستقلة ، و حكومتها جمهورية نيابية برلمانية

مادة 3 : المصريون لدى القانون سواء ، و هم متساوون في الحقوق و الواجبات العامة ، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة أو الآراء السياسية أو الإجتماعية 

مادة 11 : حرية الإعتقاد مطلقة ، و تحمي الدولة حرية القيام بشعائر الأديان و العقائد طبقاً للعادات المرعية في الديار المصرية ، على ألا يخل ذلك بالنظام العام أو ينافي الآداب 


و رغم ما يحمله هذا الدستور من تحضر و تطور فكري عالي إلا أن مجلس قيادة الثورة إعتبره دستوراً ديموقراطياً أكثر من اللازم .. و لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا 

المهم أن حتى دستور 56 لم يكن به تمييزاً دينياً و لم يبتكر مادة الدين في الدستور سوى الرئيس السادات رحمة الله عليه و هو الأمر اللذي إرتد عليه في النهاية عندما حول مصر إلى طائفية و أطلق يد الإسلاميين لمحاربة اليساريين و لكن إنقلب السحر على الساحر في النهاية .. و لكنه أيضاً ليس موضوعنا 

ثانياً عندما تتأثر الديموقراطية بمرجعية عنصرية أياً كان نوعها تنتفي حينئذٍ الديموقراطية فالعنصرية تعني التمييز و بالتالي تقل الخيارات أمام الطرف المضطهد لتختنق الديموقراطية في حلقه 

لقد أغتيل مارتن لوثر كينج عندما نجح في إستعادة حقوق السود في أمريكا و لم يعاقب قاتله بأي عقوبة ، لقد كان هذا في 4 أبريل 1968 و اليوم تشهد الولايات المتحدة أول رئيس أسود في تاريخها ، فلتخبريني سيدتي بعد كم سنة ستتقبلين رئيساً مسيحياً لمصر ؟

ثالثاً الدولة العلمانية تعبير غير دقيق فالنظام المسمى بالدولة في حد ذاته نظام علماني و العلمانية هنا لا تعني الكفر البواح كما يروق للبعض فهمها و لكنها تعني نظام حكم غير ذا هوية عنصرية فبعد عصور طويلة من الحروب العنصرية و إضطهاد الأقليات إكتشف الإنسان أن الإختلاف في ( الدين أو العرق أو الجنس أو اللون أو العقيدة ) لن يقضي عليه طالما يحترم الآخرين و معتقداتهم 

و هذا ما نتلمس الوصول إليه ، و لا أظن أننا سنصل إليه قريباً و لكن الحركة الطبيعية لتتطور الأمم و نضج الوجدان الإنساني تؤكد حتمية الوصول للرقي الفكري المنشود 

لقد كانت ثورة 25 يناير لأجل الحرية و الكرامة و لم ترتدِ ثياب القداسة الدينية و لم ترفع شعاراً دينياً فطالب الحرية لا يتوسل إليها بوسائط بل يحارب للوصول إليها 

هذا الفكر اللذي صنع ثورة من أرقى ثورات التاريخ لن يتوقف عن تطوير نفسه ليصل مستقبلاً لصناعة ثورة فكرية تحترم إنسانية الإنسان و لا تلتفت لمعتقده أو لونه أو غير ذلك من عنصريات 

نحن ندق أبواب عصر التنوير العربي فالشعوب العربية تطالب بحرياتها و تقاتل للوصول إليها و ستقاتل للحفاظ عليها بعيداً عن الكهنوت و العمائم و الملالي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> سيدتي الفاضلة
> 
> إسمحي لي أن أوجز الرد على مشاركتك الكريمة في نقاط تسهيلاً على كلينا 
> 
> أولاً لم يدخل الدين في أي دستور مصري منذ وضع أول دستور لمصر في عام 1882 إبان حكم الخديوي توفيق مروراً بالستة دساتير التالية و هم :
> 
> 1 - دستور 1882 
> 
> 2 - دستور 1923
> ...


ط-ب سؤال بس يااخي الكريم 
ماعائق وجود الماده الثانيه من ايجاد ديمقراطيه ماموله في مصر 
وما الموانع التي فيها تضع سدودا امام الحريات العامه

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> ط-ب سؤال بس يااخي الكريم 
> ماعائق وجود الماده الثانيه من ايجاد ديمقراطيه ماموله في مصر 
> وما الموانع التي فيها تضع سدودا امام الحريات العامه


المادة الثانية تقول :

الاسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.

العائق هنا أن للدولة دين ، و هذا يعني أن الأديان الأخرى ليس لها نفس الحقوق ، و على أرض الواقع يتحقق هذا المعنى بجلاء في المناصب الكبيرة في الجيش و الشرطة و الحكومة و السياسيين ، إن تلك السياسة تسلب مصرية معتنقي الأديان الأخرى و وطنيتهم فما معنى إستبعادهم من المناصب الحساسة سوى الخشية منهم ، و هذا ما يسمى تمييز على أساس الدين 

أما عن الحريات العامة فلا موانع تضعها المادة الثانية .. لكنها تضع موانع أمام الديموقراطية 

و عموماً لم تطرق التعديلات الدستورية للمادة الثانية و لا أظن الدستور الجديد سيلغيها .. فلا تقلق يا صديقي 

فقط أذكر أن أمامنا الكثير من السنين لنتقتنع بأحقية ( الآخرين ) في التمتع بنفس ما نتمتع به

----------


## اليمامة

مرحباً بك مجددا يا Zeus
فهمت ما تعنيه ..ولكن وجهة نظرى الشخصية يا Zeus أننا فى حاجة لديمقراطية لو صح التعبير مفصلة علينا ..تتلائم فى الأساس مع الإسلام ..لا أن يتلائم الإسلام معها ..أو أنها إذن طبيعتنا العربية الشرقية المختلفة والتى لها خصوصية لن نستطيع التخلى عنها..ليس لأنها عنصرية..ولكن الأقوام والأجناس تختلف ..فهل نحن بحاجة لأن نتغير وننسلخ من الجذور..من الجينات حتى نتقدم ..أم يكفينا العلم ؟!!

على كل أنا لا أرى أى تعارض بين الديمقراطية والدين ..أى دين..الدين يرفض العنصرية ونبذ الآخر وعدم احترامه ..الدين يعطى لأى مخلوق الحقوق الواجبة لها ويكفل إحترامه ..الدين فى عمقه ديمقراطى ..لذلك أنا أرى أنه لا تعارض وليس معنى أن تشريع الدولة مستمد من الإسلام أننا ننبذ الأقباط..أبدا..هو دين الأغلبية فقط ..ولن نرضى بديل ليس بدافع تعصب بالتأكيد ..ولكن هذا لن يمنعنى أن أعترف أن هناك ومن الطرفين من يعملا فى الخفاء ..ويثيروا مثل هذه الفتنة أو العنصرية الدينية ..ولولا هؤلاء المحرضون لما وجدت على الساحة مشكلات ..

أنا الأخرى لا تشغلنى هذه القضية بشكل متأزم ..هى أفكار تناثرت حولى وقلقت للحظة ولكننى على تيقن كامل من أن المادة الثانية لا مخاوف حولها وأن الدين الإسلامى الحنيف محفوظ حتى الحين المقدر ..حتى أن الأخوة الأقباط أنفسهم رفضوا أن يتم تغيير هذه المادة كما قرأت ذات مرة ..قريبا ..

مازلت فى حاجة لأن أتفهم الديمقراطية ربما أكثر مما أعتقد..وأنت فتحت لى أفق آخر لا أنكر أننى أميل له..ومع ذلك تخوفت منه لأن هذا الأفق يعنى أنه مازال أمامنا الكثير جدا 

أشكرك

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> فهمت ما تعنيه ..ولكن وجهة نظرى الشخصية يا Zeus 
> أننا فى حاجة لديمقراطية لو صح التعبير مفصلة علينا ..تتلائم فى الأساس مع الإسلام 
> ..لا أن يتلائم الإسلام معها ..أو أنها إذن طبيعتنا العربية الشرقية المختلفة والتى 
> لها خصوصية لن نستطيع التخلى عنها..ليس لأنها عنصرية..ولكن الأقوام والأجناس تختلف 
> ..فهل نحن بحاجة لأن نتغير وننسلخ من الجذور..من الجينات حتى نتقدم ..أم يكفينا 
> العلم ؟!!



غالباً ما يكون التطبيق غير ملم بكل أبعاد النظرية ، و أحياناً تلعب المفاهيم الشخصية لبعض الناس دورها في إختلاف التطبيق عن النظرية الموضوعة ، الديموقراطية معناها حكم الشعب لنفسه و هنا قد يقول قائل أن الديموقراطية بما تعنيه من حكم الأكثرية قد تتلائم شكلاً مع بقاء المادة الثانية للدستور حيث الأكثرية في مصر مسلمة و بالتالي تحتم الديموقراطية علينا أن تكون الدولة إسلامية أو دينها الإسلام .. و هذا الكلام لا غبار عليه نظرياً خاصة و الديموقراطية فعلاً تعني حكم الأكثرية و لكن هذا من عيوبها لذلك ظهرت الديموقراطية الليبرالية لتحمي حقوق الأقليات في ظل حكم الأكثرية 

لكن عملياً لا يمكن تأمين حياة سياسية و إجتماعية عادلة في ظل وجود إختلاف كبير في المفاهيم بين أبناء الدين الواحد في كيفية معاملة أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ، الأكثر عجباً أن يظهر هذا التباين في المفاهيم بين طوائف الدين الواحد كإختلاف الصوفية مع السلفية مثلاً 

و لنتقي المفاهيم القاصرة لبعض العوام من المسلمين و اللتي تدفعهم أحياناً لعدم إحترام المسيحي بل و التضييق عليه رغم ما يأمر به ديننا الحنيف من حسن معاملتهم و حمايتهم .. لنتقي هذا لابد من ديموقراطية ليبرالية لا تتعارض مع مباديء الشريعة الإسلامية و لا تذكرها دستورياً و لا تتعارض مع الأخلاق العربية الأصيلة و الآداب العامة 




> على كل أنا لا أرى أى تعارض بين الديمقراطية والدين 
> ..أى دين..الدين يرفض العنصرية ونبذ الآخر وعدم احترامه ..الدين يعطى لأى مخلوق 
> الحقوق الواجبة لها ويكفل إحترامه ..الدين فى عمقه ديمقراطى ..لذلك أنا أرى أنه لا 
> تعارض وليس معنى أن تشريع الدولة مستمد من الإسلام أننا ننبذ الأقباط..أبدا..هو دين 
> الأغلبية فقط ..ولن نرضى بديل ليس بدافع تعصب بالتأكيد ..ولكن هذا لن يمنعنى أن 
> أعترف أن هناك ومن الطرفين من يعملا فى الخفاء ..ويثيروا مثل هذه الفتنة أو 
> العنصرية الدينية ..ولولا هؤلاء المحرضون لما وجدت على الساحة مشكلات 
> ..



عذراً سيدتي فالديموقراطية تتعارض مع كل الأديان السماوية ، فاليهودية ديانة عنصرية إلى أبعد الحدود تجعل من اليهودي مخلوق نوراني و تمنحه مقاليد التحكم في كل شيء في الحياة في حين أنها تعتبر المسيحية و الإسلام مجرد هراء و معتنقيها كافرين و يعاملوا معاملة الكافرين ، و لعل الشريعة اليهودية اللتي منحت الكهنة اليهود قدسية غير عادية هي السبب الرئيس وراء رفض و نبذ اليهود للسيد المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه و على نبينا الصلاة و السلام 

أما المسيحية فهي لا تعترف بالإسلام و لا بنبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم و تعتبرنا كافرين و تعتبر الديانة اليهودية محرفة و لا ترى سوى نفسها في النهاية مثلها مثل كل الأديان الأخرى عدا الإسلام 

أما الإسلام فهو يعترف بالديموقراطية في حدود الحكم بما أنزل الله فقط أما غير ذلك فهو غير مرحب به و رغم الإجتهادات المعاصرة للتقريب بين الشريعة و الواقع إلا أني - على المستوى الشخصي - أعتبرها محاولات للإلتفاف على الشرع ، فعلى سبيل المثال تم إنشاء بنك فيصل و وصفه بالبنك الإسلامي فقط لأنه لا يمنح فائدة ثابتة فخرج المشرع بتغيير المسميات من حرج الوقوع في الربا و هو أمر غير مستقيم كما ترين 

الإسلام يعترف بالديموقراطية من بعض الجوانب و لكنه ينكرها من جوانب أخرى و قد تندرج تلك الجوانب إسلامياً تحت عنوان الزندقة 






> مازلت فى حاجة لأن أتفهم الديمقراطية ربما أكثر مما 
> أعتقد..وأنت فتحت لى أفق آخر لا أنكر أننى أميل له..ومع ذلك تخوفت منه لأن هذا 
> الأفق يعنى أنه مازال أمامنا الكثير جدا


عذراً سيدتي لم أفهم معنى الأفق الآخر اللذي ترينه في كلامي .. أرجو التوضيح فضلاً

----------


## اليمامة

> غالباً ما يكون التطبيق غير ملم بكل أبعاد النظرية ، و أحياناً تلعب المفاهيم الشخصية لبعض الناس دورها في إختلاف التطبيق عن النظرية الموضوعة ، الديموقراطية معناها حكم الشعب لنفسه و هنا قد يقول قائل أن الديموقراطية بما تعنيه من حكم الأكثرية قد تتلائم شكلاً مع بقاء المادة الثانية للدستور حيث الأكثرية في مصر مسلمة و بالتالي تحتم الديموقراطية علينا أن تكون الدولة إسلامية أو دينها الإسلام .. و هذا الكلام لا غبار عليه نظرياً خاصة و الديموقراطية فعلاً تعني حكم الأكثرية و لكن هذا من عيوبها لذلك ظهرت الديموقراطية الليبرالية لتحمي حقوق الأقليات في ظل حكم الأكثرية 
> 
> لكن عملياً لا يمكن تأمين حياة سياسية و إجتماعية عادلة في ظل وجود إختلاف كبير في المفاهيم بين أبناء الدين الواحد في كيفية معاملة أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ، الأكثر عجباً أن يظهر هذا التباين في المفاهيم بين طوائف الدين الواحد كإختلاف الصوفية مع السلفية مثلاً 
> 
> و لنتقي المفاهيم القاصرة لبعض العوام من المسلمين و اللتي تدفعهم أحياناً لعدم إحترام المسيحي بل و التضييق عليه رغم ما يأمر به ديننا الحنيف من حسن معاملتهم و حمايتهم .. لنتقي هذا لابد من ديموقراطية ليبرالية لا تتعارض مع مباديء الشريعة الإسلامية و لا تذكرها دستورياً و لا تتعارض مع الأخلاق العربية الأصيلة و الآداب العامة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> غالباً ما يكون التطبيق غير ملم بكل أبعاد النظرية ، و أحياناً تلعب المفاهيم الشخصية لبعض الناس دورها في إختلاف التطبيق عن النظرية الموضوعة ، الديموقراطية معناها حكم الشعب لنفسه و هنا قد يقول قائل أن الديموقراطية بما تعنيه من حكم الأكثرية قد تتلائم شكلاً مع بقاء المادة الثانية للدستور حيث الأكثرية في مصر مسلمة و بالتالي تحتم الديموقراطية علينا أن تكون الدولة إسلامية أو دينها الإسلام .. و هذا الكلام لا غبار عليه نظرياً خاصة و الديموقراطية فعلاً تعني حكم الأكثرية و لكن هذا من عيوبها لذلك ظهرت الديموقراطية الليبرالية لتحمي حقوق الأقليات في ظل حكم الأكثرية 
> 
> لكن عملياً لا يمكن تأمين حياة سياسية و إجتماعية عادلة في ظل وجود إختلاف كبير في المفاهيم بين أبناء الدين الواحد في كيفية معاملة أصحاب الديانات الأخرى ، الأكثر عجباً أن يظهر هذا التباين في المفاهيم بين طوائف الدين الواحد كإختلاف الصوفية مع السلفية مثلاً 
> 
> و لنتقي المفاهيم القاصرة لبعض العوام من المسلمين و اللتي تدفعهم أحياناً لعدم إحترام المسيحي بل و التضييق عليه رغم ما يأمر به ديننا الحنيف من حسن معاملتهم و حمايتهم .. لنتقي هذا لابد من ديموقراطية ليبرالية لا تتعارض مع مباديء الشريعة الإسلامية و لا تذكرها دستورياً و لا تتعارض مع الأخلاق العربية الأصيلة و الآداب العامة


ما هى الديمقراطية عمليا لا نظرياً ..؟
من وجهة نظرى الخاصة أنها أعم وأشمل من مجرد المعنى السياسى " حكم الشعب لنفسه " ..فلو اقتصرت على هذا المعنى لما وجدت مشكلة واكتفينا بالحقوق السياسية التى تكفلها لنا الديمقراطية وانتهينا من انتخابات وبرلمانيات وهكذا ..ان الأكثر خطورة هو المعنى الإجتماعى للديمقراطية ..الجانب الآخر الذى لا ينفصل عن السياسة وأراه أكثر أهمية ..التطبيق ..إنها الممارسة الحقيقية وتفعيل هذا الإسلوب بين أفراد الشعب وبعضهم البعض ..الديمقراطية من منظورى ليست هى الطريقة التى تضمن لنا أننا سنكون بشر مثاليين ..لن نخطأ وسنظل نصيب طول الوقت ..لن ننفعل أو نختلف أو حتى نكون فى بعض الأحيان ديكتاتوريين ..هذا على مستوى علم النفس ليس منطقى ..فكل منا بداخله فرعون يحتاج لأن يروضه وأن يهذبه كى لا ينفلت منه ..الديمقراطية كما هى طريقة تتيح لنا ممارسة حريتنا فى إطار المسئولية طالما أدينا ما علينا..فهى لا تمنع أخطاءنا ..بل الميزة فيها أنها توفر الوسيلة التى نصلح بها هذه الأخطاء ونستفد بها ..توفر استراتيجية للإصلاح ..إن الإختلافات طبيعية بيننا نحن البشر ..بل إن مناقشة كل الأمور يعتبر أمرا عاديا حتى الأديان ..فلا ضير من الإختلاف ..ولا ضير من الإحتكاك وحتى الإنفعال ..تلك هى ممارسة الديمقراطية ..

المهم فى النهاية أن يكون الحوار محترم ..بمعنى أن وجهات النظر محل احترام ولا تنكيل بحرية الآخر ورأيه ..هذه الممارسات طبيعية بكل ما ستحفل به من شحن إنسانى ..فنحن بشر فى النهاية وعلى هذا الطريق البشرى نستطيع أن نناقش كل شىء وأى شىء المهم هو عدم الإلغاء والمحو ..والصدق والنزاهة فى رأيى صفتان مطلوبتان فى العمل ولابد أنهما سيكونتا محفوفتان غالبا بردات الفعل الإنسانية الطبيعية ..هذا كله ..من ثراء وتنوع واختلاف واحتكاك ..طبيعى وهو ما سيؤدى لصناعة القرار فى النهاية عندما لا يصبح الهدف هو الجدل والعقم ..

ولكننى لاشك أتفق معك أنه إذا لم توجد خطوط عريضة أو خلفية وطنية فإن هذا يكون خطرا على الديمقراطية ..يعنى لابد من حوار وطنى أو توافق وطنى عام ..وإلا أصبح الأمر صبيانى ويليق بالأزقة والحوارى وليس على المستوى الوطنى الشامل ..

سوء استخدام الحرية هو الخطر الداهم على الديمقراطية ..




> عذراً سيدتي فالديموقراطية تتعارض مع كل الأديان السماوية ، فاليهودية ديانة عنصرية إلى أبعد الحدود تجعل من اليهودي مخلوق نوراني و تمنحه مقاليد التحكم في كل شيء في الحياة في حين أنها تعتبر المسيحية و الإسلام مجرد هراء و معتنقيها كافرين و يعاملوا معاملة الكافرين ، و لعل الشريعة اليهودية اللتي منحت الكهنة اليهود قدسية غير عادية هي السبب الرئيس وراء رفض و نبذ اليهود للسيد المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه و على نبينا الصلاة و السلام 
> 
> أما المسيحية فهي لا تعترف بالإسلام و لا بنبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم و تعتبرنا كافرين و تعتبر الديانة اليهودية محرفة و لا ترى سوى نفسها في النهاية مثلها مثل كل الأديان الأخرى عدا الإسلام 
> 
> أما الإسلام فهو يعترف بالديموقراطية في حدود الحكم بما أنزل الله فقط أما غير ذلك فهو غير مرحب به و رغم الإجتهادات المعاصرة للتقريب بين الشريعة و الواقع إلا أني - على المستوى الشخصي - أعتبرها محاولات للإلتفاف على الشرع ، فعلى سبيل المثال تم إنشاء بنك فيصل و وصفه بالبنك الإسلامي فقط لأنه لا يمنح فائدة ثابتة فخرج المشرع بتغيير المسميات من حرج الوقوع في الربا و هو أمر غير مستقيم كما ترين 
> 
> الإسلام يعترف بالديموقراطية من بعض الجوانب و لكنه ينكرها من جوانب أخرى و قد تندرج تلك الجوانب إسلامياً تحت عنوان الزندقة


عذرا ..اسمح لى ..ربما لم أستطع أن أنقل وجهة نظرى كما ينبغى ..
الديمقراطية بخلاف حكم الشعب لنفسه هى إسلوب أو فلسفة بممارستها تعمل كضمانة لممارسة الحريات وتأدية الواجبات ومن ثم نيل الحقوق ..يعنى تعتبر كفالة للعدالة الإجتماعية واحترام إنسانية وكرامة المواطن ..هذا بالطبع يحدث عندما يكون للمواطن دور فاعل ..هل من الأديان يا سيدى ما جاء مناهضا لهذه الفكرة ..هذا ما عنيته دون الشروع فى الدخول إلى الناحية الفلسفية للأديان أو التفصيلات الخاصة بالأديان والتى تعتبر خصوصيات تعرفها..أنا أتحدث عن الأديان كرسالة سامية ..

كل الأنبياء جاءوا برسالة تتضمن صيانة حقوق البشرية وعدم زهق الأرواح واحترام الأمانات والصلات والواجيات والحقوق وعدم سفك الدماء وغير ذلك ..وهذا من خلال تشريعات دقيقة شملت كل نواحى الحياة .. أعتقد أنه لا تعارض هنا بين الأديان وبين رسالات الأنبياء والديمقراطية..كيف ستتحقق تلك المبادىء إذن إن لم يكن هناك جو ديمقراطى سائد ..الإسلام والنصرانية واليهودية تعطي حق الكلمة وحق النقد وحق المساواة بين الناس فكل الديانات جاءت مبشرة بمساواة البشر دون تفرقة بالجنس واللون والعرق ..أليست هذه هى الديمقراطية ؟!!

إن أقصى ما نتمناه هو أن يختفى صراع الأديان فى ممارسة الديمقراطية ..وهذا هو عين المراد من رأيى ..يعنى لا محو ولا إلغاء وإنما تعايش سلمى ..هذا التعايش الذى لن يتأتى سوى بالممارسة ..وأنا لا أقلق من هذه الجزئية بالنسبة لمصر لأننا متعايشين منذ زمن بعيد حتى أن كل فئة تشارك الأخرى فى بعض المظاهر الدينية ..يعنى هناك تداخل يصعب فصله ..إنما فعلا الناس تحور المفاهيم هذه الأيام على أمزجتها ..وهناك من يتعمد الفتنة والصراع ..وهناك المتعصب والعنصرى بطبعه والذى لا يفهم فعلا حقيقة دينه ..وهناك كذلك بعض دسائس ..لاشك فى هذا ..




> عذراً سيدتي لم أفهم معنى الأفق الآخر اللذي ترينه في كلامي .. أرجو التوضيح فضلاً


كنت أعنى أن مداخلتك تناولت معنى أوسع وأعمق للديمقراطية ..معنى عالمى ..هى الديمقراطية الليبرالية كما جاء على التوصيف فى مداخلتك الأخيرة ..وهذا المعنى المتداخل مع الدين لم أتفكر فيه هكذا بعمق مثلما جاء فى معرض كلامك ..لاشك أنه كان شىء هام وأضاف بعدا آخر للديمقراطية فى مخيلتى ..

أشكرك مجددا على تواصلك الثرى

----------


## اليمامة

> ازيك يا ندى
> أنا طبعاً متفقة معاكى فى كل إللى قولتيه
> بس خايفة يا ندى
> خايفة نسئ إستخدام الديموقراطية و الحرية لأننا كنا محرومين منها
> و لو ده حصل هاتبقى مساه
> إحتمال موجود حتى لو فرضت معاكى إن الإحتمال ده ضعيف و ده مش صح
> فماينفعش إنى تجاهله و أرمى الخوف ده ورا ضهرى
> أنا بتاعت بحث علمى يا ندى كل الإحتمالات لازم أحطها فى إعتبارى


طبعا يا هناء الخوف فعلا مطلوب ..وخاصة بعد كل الويلات التى عانينا منها ..وأشاركك المخاوف ..ولكننى فقط مؤمنة بفطرة الناس المسالمة ..
ولاشك يا عزيزتى أننا سنحتاج وقت ..وقت غير قليل ..ربما تستمر التجربة معنا ثلاثون عاما حتى نتحول لديمقراطيين ..
فى كل الأحوال يا هناء أنا لا أفكر فى هذا الجيال ..دا راحت عليه ..هههههه..أنا أفكر فى جيل أولادى مثلا ..ولعلنا يا عزيزتى نشتم رائحة الجنة ولو من بعيد كما يقولون ..

تحياتى 

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

zeus و ندى
سعدت جداً بالحوار و النقاش الدائر بينكوا
منتهى التحضر و الرقى 
بجد إستفدت جداااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> ولكننى لاشك أتفق معك أنه إذا لم توجد خطوط عريضة 
> أو خلفية وطنية فإن هذا يكون خطرا على الديمقراطية ..يعنى لابد من حوار وطنى أو 
> توافق وطنى عام ..وإلا أصبح الأمر صبيانى ويليق بالأزقة والحوارى وليس على المستوى 
> الوطنى الشامل ..



جميل أن نتفق مع إختلاف الآليات في التنفيذ ، و أزيدك من الشعر بيت ، فالفكر الديموقراطي الليبرالي يقترن بالفكر العملي اللذي لا يعتد بالرمزيات كثيراً و يبحث عن الصالح العام بدلاً من الإستسلام لمناهج معدة سلفاً لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع ، فمثلاً يتكون البرلمان من غرفتين مجلس شعب و مجلس شورى .. أثبتت التجربة أن مجلس الشورى لا يقوم بدور فعال في الحياة السياسية لذلك هناك أصوات كثيرة تطالب بإلغاءه و هو الأفضل عملياً و سياسياً و إقتصادياً أيضاً 

و لهذا مردوده - طبقاً لرؤيتي الشخصية - على الحياة الإجتماعية فالفكر العملي المنهجي - و ليس العشوائي - سيكون حتماً حائط صد منيع أمام الفتنة الطائفية و أمام ممارسات مثل اللتي حدثت قبل الإستفتاء على منابر المساجد لحشد المسلمين لقول نعم و في مذابح الكنائس لحشد المسيحيين لقول لا .. لقد كان خلطاً خطيراً بين مستقبل دولة بحجم مصر و بين رؤيا طائفية ضيقة لن تفرز إلا الفرقة و التشرذم ، ناهيك عن مصالح خاصة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في سرعة إجراء إنتخابات برلمانية سيحصلون يقيناً على نصيب الأسد فيها ، و لكنهم للأسف تناسوا أن الحياة السياسية بالكامل قد تغيرت في مصر و أصبح مجلس الشعب رقيباً حقيقياً على أداء الحكومة و أداء رئيس الجمهورية ، إنهم - كما أوضحت في موضوع آخر - ما زالوا يعيشون في عصر مبارك و يتعاملون مع الواقع من هذا المنطلق .. يريدون أن يغيروا و لكنهم لا يريدون أن يتغيروا




> إن أقصى ما نتمناه هو أن يختفى صراع الأديان فى 
> ممارسة الديمقراطية ..وهذا هو عين المراد من رأيى ..يعنى لا محو ولا إلغاء وإنما 
> تعايش سلمى ..هذا التعايش الذى لن يتأتى سوى بالممارسة ..وأنا لا أقلق من هذه 
> الجزئية بالنسبة لمصر لأننا متعايشين منذ زمن بعيد حتى أن كل فئة تشارك الأخرى فى 
> بعض المظاهر الدينية ..يعنى هناك تداخل يصعب فصله ..إنما فعلا الناس تحور المفاهيم 
> هذه الأيام على أمزجتها ..وهناك من يتعمد الفتنة والصراع ..وهناك المتعصب والعنصرى 
> بطبعه والذى لا يفهم فعلا حقيقة دينه ..وهناك كذلك بعض دسائس ..لاشك فى هذا 
> ..



على مستوى جوهر الرسالات السماوية فكلها كما تفضلتي تنادي بقيم و مباديء راقية و إنسانية رائعة ، و لكن على مستوى الأفراد الوضع مختلف 




> كنت أعنى أن مداخلتك تناولت معنى أوسع وأعمق 
> للديمقراطية ..معنى عالمى ..هى الديمقراطية الليبرالية كما جاء على التوصيف فى 
> مداخلتك الأخيرة ..وهذا المعنى المتداخل مع الدين لم أتفكر فيه هكذا بعمق مثلما جاء 
> فى معرض كلامك ..لاشك أنه كان شىء هام وأضاف بعدا آخر للديمقراطية فى مخيلتى 
> ..



أشكرك سيدتي و أتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً و مفيداً في موضوعك المتميز

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> zeus و ندى
> سعدت جداً بالحوار و النقاش الدائر بينكوا
> منتهى التحضر و الرقى 
> بجد إستفدت جداااااااااااااااااا


جزاكِ الله خيراً سيدتي ، الفضل كله يعود للفاضلة الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## اليمامة

> zeus و ندى
> سعدت جداً بالحوار و النقاش الدائر بينكوا
> منتهى التحضر و الرقى 
> بجد إستفدت جداااااااااااااااااا


أشكرك جدا يا هناء.. أنا الأخرى استفدت كثيرا ..
تقبلى تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> جزاكِ الله خيراً سيدتي ، الفضل كله يعود للفاضلة الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع


الشكر كل الشكر لك يا Zeus
حوارك ثرى ..ومطلع
كنت محظوظة به لاشك وبموضوعيته
حقا تعلمت من فكرك ..
ومازال الحوار والأفكار ملكا لنا بعد أن أصبحت مصر وطنا لنا ..
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> انهاردة بقى حصلت حالة نقاش وصراع فكرى بينى وبين الطالبات ..كانت الحصة الأخيرة ..وبعدين بامسك القلم علشان أكتب ..ههههههههههه..صوباعى الفسفورى انكشف وبان ..ففى بنت سألتنى " ايه دا يا ميس انت روحتى الإستفتاء على تعديل الدستور ؟ " ...دول فى الشهادة الإعدادية ..فطبعا ماطلعوش بطاقة وبالتالى مارحوش ..بس انا فوجئت فعلا انهم عندهم كل المعلومات وآخر الأحداث وبالتفاصيل ..
> 
> المهم رديت " طبعا يا أسماء ...انتى بتسألى " 
> سألتنى ريم " طب واختارتى ايه يا ميس " ..
> رديت " صوتت بالرفض يا ريم ..لأ "
> ردت " برافو يا ميس "
> انفعلت إيمان هههههههههه.." دا كل الناس يا ميس قالوا نعم ..اشمعنى كدا "
> رديت " وايه يعنى يا إيمان ..هو لازم أكون زى كل الناس ..بعدين أنا ماصوتش كدا وخلاص..أنا عندى أسبابى "
> سألتنى ريم تانى " قوليلهم يا ميس قوليلهم .." ..هههههه..متحفزة ...
> ...


*حوار رائع .. جميل جدا أختي اليمامة .. الحوار المجتمعي الواقعي .. البساطة .. الفكرة بدون تعقيد .. شيء جميل جدا
مع إني ممن صوتوا بنعم .. بس فعلا باحس إن كتير من اللي قالوا لأ فكروا كتير .. وعندهم أسباب مقنعة عشان كده قالوا لأ .. ويستحقوا المناقشة .. والتقدير
ولذلك سعدت جدا بمناقشتك مع التلاميذ على صغر سنهم .. الحقيقة الشباب مع صغر سنهم علمونا كتير .. واكتشفت انهم على وعي سياسي أعمق من كثير من الكبار
هنا أحب أوضح حاجة .. لإني حضرت مؤتمرات للإخوان المسلمين لشرح التعديلات الدستورية .. والكلام اللي هاقوله مش دفاع عن الإخوان .. ولكنه إنصاف وإحقاق للحق
- الخطاب الواضح في المؤتمر كان لدعم وتأييد التعديلات لأسباب سياسية واضحة ومحددة .. ولم يكن هناك أي أسباب دينية .. أو حديث عن المادة الثانية من الدستور .. أو حديث عن تحريم شرعي لرفض التعديلات
- المستشار محمود الخضيري أحد المحاضرين .. دعا الحضور إلى تغليب مصلحة الوطن .. واعتبر أن من يؤيد من أجل مصلحة الوطن .. ومن يرفض من أجل مصلحة الوطن .. الاتنين على حق
- أكد جميع المحاضرين احترامهم لوجهة نظر الرفض .. ونيتهم القاطعة للنزول على رأي الأغلبية عند ظهر نتيجة الاستفتاء أيا كانت

من وجهة نظري .. أعتقد من خلال تاريخ الإخوان في العمل السياسي أنهم لا يخلطون أبدا بين السياسي والديني في مثل هذه المسائل .. لإنها وجهات نظر مافيهاش صح وغلط .. وإنما ممكن نقول حسن وأحسن .. أو طريق طويل وقصير .. ولاعلاقة للفتوى الشرعية بها
ولكن اللي حصل وإن كنت مش عارف على أي نطاق .. إن فيه تيار مختلف عن الإخوان هم السلفيون .. ولازم نخلي بالنا في الفترة القادمة من هذا جيدا لكيلا يحدث خلط .. لإن فيه فرق كبير بين الجماعتين
السلفيون .. ومع احترامي الشديد لهم .. إلا إنهم كانوا إلى عهد قريب يحرمون العمل بالسياسة .. ولم يراجعوا أنفسهم في هذا الشأن إلا بعد الثورة .. وبالتالي فلا خبرة لهم بالعمل السياسي .. وهم شديدو التعصب تجاه المسيحيين .. وهم من أثاروا قضية المادة الثانية من الدستور بدون مبرر .. وقد استفزهم الليبراليون بشدة بحديثهم عن طبيعة الدولة .. وشكل الدستور القادم .. وأمور من هذا القبيل
حفر الليبراليون حفرة فوقعوا فيها .. حين حصروا المؤيدين للتعديلات في الإخوان والوطني ضد كل القوى الوطنية .. (أوضحت النتائج زيف هذا الزعم ) .. والواقع أن الإخوان أيدوا التعديلات .. وقوى وطنية كثيرة أخرى أيدت .. وقطاع كبير من الشعب لا علاقة له بالانتماءات السياسية أيد .. أما الوطني .. فهو مجرد وهم .. وفزاعة جديدة .. من العار علينا أن نصدق بوجودها
حين فعل الليبراليون ذلك .. وتبنوا الحديث باسم رافضي التعديلات .. ( علما بأن كثير من رافضي التعديلات ليسوا ليبراليين .. ولا علاقة لهم بهذا المنهج ) .. اعتبر السلفيون المعركة بين الإسلام والليبرالية .. أعتقد أن هذا كان توصيفهم لطبيعة الموقف .. ولا أؤيدهم في ذلك .. ولكن يبدو أن هذاما حدث .. لذلك لجأوا إلى الخطاب الديني .. على اعتبار أن تفوق الليبراليين هو هزيمة للمشروع الإسلامي .. أخطأ الليبراليون .. وأخطأ السلفيون
أعتقد أن البداية هي في تجنب كل الأطراف لتجريح الآخرين
أتمنى أن ينشغل كل فريق بعرض بضاعته .. وفكره .. ومنهجه .. ولا يشغل نفسه أبدا بالهجوم على الآخرين
الأيام القادمة أيام خطيرة .. حاسمة .. تحتاج إلى تكاتف كل أبناء الوطن
نتعاون فيما اتفقنا عليه .. ويعذر بعضنا بعضا فيما اختلفنا فيه
المرحلة القادمة ليست مرحلة شعارات .. أو خطب أو كلام
إنما هي مرحلة عمل وحركة .. وتفاني في بناء الوطن
والشعب سينظر إلى أداء كل التيارات والحركات
وسيحكم عليهم بناء على إنتاجهم .. وأدائهم .. لا على نظرياتهم .. وشعاراتهم
وحكم الشعب صادق .. وقد أثبت حقا أنه على وعي بقضيته
ونظرة صائبة إلى مصلحة الوطن .. ومنفعته
أحييك أختي اليمامة أطيب تحية .. وأشكرك على وعيك .. واجتهادك مع تلاميذك .. *

----------


## اليمامة

> *حوار رائع .. جميل جدا أختي اليمامة .. الحوار المجتمعي الواقعي .. البساطة .. الفكرة بدون تعقيد .. شيء جميل جدا
> مع إني ممن صوتوا بنعم .. بس فعلا باحس إن كتير من اللي قالوا لأ فكروا كتير .. وعندهم أسباب مقنعة عشان كده قالوا لأ .. ويستحقوا المناقشة .. والتقدير
> ولذلك سعدت جدا بمناقشتك مع التلاميذ على صغر سنهم .. الحقيقة الشباب مع صغر سنهم علمونا كتير .. واكتشفت انهم على وعي سياسي أعمق من كثير من الكبار
> هنا أحب أوضح حاجة .. لإني حضرت مؤتمرات للإخوان المسلمين لشرح التعديلات الدستورية .. والكلام اللي هاقوله مش دفاع عن الإخوان .. ولكنه إنصاف وإحقاق للحق
> - الخطاب الواضح في المؤتمر كان لدعم وتأييد التعديلات لأسباب سياسية واضحة ومحددة .. ولم يكن هناك أي أسباب دينية .. أو حديث عن المادة الثانية من الدستور .. أو حديث عن تحريم شرعي لرفض التعديلات
> - المستشار محمود الخضيري أحد المحاضرين .. دعا الحضور إلى تغليب مصلحة الوطن .. واعتبر أن من يؤيد من أجل مصلحة الوطن .. ومن يرفض من أجل مصلحة الوطن .. الاتنين على حق
> - أكد جميع المحاضرين احترامهم لوجهة نظر الرفض .. ونيتهم القاطعة للنزول على رأي الأغلبية عند ظهر نتيجة الاستفتاء أيا كانت
> 
> من وجهة نظري .. أعتقد من خلال تاريخ الإخوان في العمل السياسي أنهم لا يخلطون أبدا بين السياسي والديني في مثل هذه المسائل .. لإنها وجهات نظر مافيهاش صح وغلط .. وإنما ممكن نقول حسن وأحسن .. أو طريق طويل وقصير .. ولاعلاقة للفتوى الشرعية بها
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل ..المحترم " الصعيدى " ..
دعنى أولا أرحب بعودتك للمنتدى ولقاعة المناقشات ونقاشك الآمن والعادل والهادىء على المستوى الفكرى ..وعودة حرة وكريمة فى مصر الجديدة ..وكأننا أصبحنا مصريون جدد سيدى الكريم ..

الحقيقة يا أستاذ محمد أننى بالفعل أهوى ممارسة الحرية الفكرية والديمقراطية كما أحبها مع الطالبات ..يحصلن سريعا جدا ويحرزن درجات ممتازة فى المادة ..يشعرون بقيمتهم وإنسانيتهم وحقهم ..

وبعد ،
مداخلة رائعة بمعنى الكلمة ..نعم يا أستاذ محمد ..أوافقك الرأى على أن جماعة الإخوان شىء آخر مختلف تماما عن الجماعة السلفية ..ولا وجود للوطنى .ومازال هناك بعض الخلفيات التى نتحرك من خلالها ..وأن الشعب امتلك وعيه فى الإستفتاء ..

وفى كل الحلات يا سيدى لا بأس أبدا بأى أيديولوجية ..لو قبلنا ذلك سنضع بالتأكيد بذرة المجتمع المدنى فى التربة الصحيحة ..حقيقة أنا لست من أنصار المعاديين " على الصيت والسمعة " للإخوان ..ولا للسلفيين والمفترض أن تختفى من حياتنا كلمة المعاداة هذه ويحل محلها مفهوم آخر يعول على فكر التسامح والقبول والتقويم والإصلاح والنقد..وبالحسنى وبالأدب وبالإحترام..دون اذدراء ولا تخوين ..وفى النهاية نبق البشر يا سيدى ..

أتحدث عن الإخوان بالتحديد لأن الحكومة قديما عملت على تشويه سمعتهم طويلا وأنا هنا لست فى حالة دفاع عنهم بقدر ما أرمى إلى أننا يجب أن نبنى أفكارنا جديدة على نظافة لو صحت اللفظة ..لا يجب أن نستمع للأصوات القديمة والمعتقدات المرجعية فى داخلنا ..فلابد أن نتغير مع الحدث الجليل وإلا فما الفائدة..الأمر يحتاج وعى بالموقف ومن ثم المجابهة ..هو الجهاد الأصغر والأكبر للنفس ..اتخاذ القرار والنية ثم التفعيل ..مشقة لاشك ولكن لا بديل عنها ..

جماعة الإخوان فى نظرى مثلها مثل كل الأحزاب الأخرى ..ولا أعتل هما كونها تتحدث باسم الدين من عدمه..وما الضير فى ذلك ..طالما كنا فى جو ديمقراطى..يرددون الإخوان الإخوان ..مالهم الإخوان ؟!! وهل سنرضى عنهم لو رسمنا لهم أفكارهم ؟..ربما ..ولكن أؤكد على أن المجتمع فى حاجة للثراء الفكرى المتنوع ..كل فكر مطلوب ولا يجب أن نسفه منه أو ننبذه طالما يتوافق مع المصلحة الوطنية..سواء كان الإخوان أو الليبراليون أو السلفييون أو الوطنيون الجدد وغيرهم..ربما كنا فى حاجة لضوابط مبدئية حتى تسير العجلة بأمان وها نحن نجرب بالممارسة ..

نعم تحفظت على بعض اصرارهم - الإخوان - على موقفهم من التصويت وذلك بتجييش الناس وحشد الدعايا على كافة أنواعها وكأنهم فى معركة مصير للإسلام مع الليبراليين ودعاة الديمقراطية...وتحفظت لأننى أرى أن محاولات الإستمالة الفكرية الشديدة بالإراء والدعايا ليست واجبة بهذه الطريقة وليست صحيحة ..فهل يجب أن نستخدم الدعايا والترويج بهذه الطريقة يا أستاذ محمد ..لست أدرى حقا ..ولكننى فى النهاية رأيت أن الشعب أصبح على درجة كبيرة من الوعى والتبصر لأن يملك زمام أمره بنفسه وقراره دون وساطة ولو خفية من أى شخص أو أى حزب ..فليكن إذن يا أصحاب الأجزاب ..

أما السلفيين ..فلست متخذة أى موقف محدد كذلك منهم وأنا فى الواقع لم أحتك بأى منهم من قبل بل لا أعرف لهم أساليب معينة وإنما بشكل عام لا أرى غضاضة فى مرجعية السلف الصالح ..من ينكرها ..الجديد الذى سمعته هو أنهم اليوم يحللون ويحرمون فى السياسة وفى ممارسة الديمقراطية ..يستخدمون الدين بشكل يعمل لصالح أفكارهم ..وضد المدنية والديمقراطية ربما لإعتقادهم بأنها تتعارض مع المدنية فى حين أننى لا أفهم ذلك إطلاقا ولا أتصور أن الإسلام جاء للتجبر ولفرض الآراء وتأويلها على الأمزجة ..

"نعم" أو " لا " يا أستاذ محمد..لا تهم فى حد ذاتها ..المهم هو آلياتها وكيفية تنفيذها وتفعيلها ..
اليوم وكما تفضلت لابد وأن نتخلى عن الشعاراتية..ظهرت النتيجة بالموافقة فالحمد لله ..إرادة الشعب ولن نلتفت إلى بعض تجاوزات محدودة أعتبرها معقولة جدا بحكم الممارسة الأولى ..ننهض إذن ..انتهت هذه المرحلة وجاء دور العمل ربما فى صمت أكثر منه كلام ..جه دور تطبيق ما نادينا به وتحويله إلى إنتاج ..لا عذر ولا ذريعة لأحد لن يقوم بواجبه ..

كما أعتقد أنك توافقنى على أن الديمقراطية والمدنية لا تتعارض مع المنهج الإسلامى ..اختلفت معى أو اتفقت أيضا لا يهم يا أستاذ محمد ..ربما كنت فى حاجة فقط لأعرف وجهة نظرك حول تلك المصطلحات ..الديمقراطية ..المدنية ..الحرية ..حتى نتفاهم ونتمرس وتعم الفائدة ..

أشكرك شكرا جميلا وتقبل خالص تقديرى 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مهانه للثوره ..ولشهداء الثوره ومهانه لعقول المصريين ان يتم اختزال الفساد المستشري في البلاد منذ تلاثين عاما في اربعه فقط ..
عز وجرانه والعادلي والمغربي ..
من بينها اسمان لم يكونو بشهره وفساد كثيرون ينعمون الان بالحريه وبعدم المحاسبه ..لاادري الي الان لمصلحه من تتم حمايه الفاسدين ..!! 
واي جهه الان تحميهم وتابي مواجهتهم بجرائمهم ؟؟ 
السؤال موجه الي النائب العام الذي اذا لم يجبنا في الفتره الحاليه علي هذا التساؤل ..فان الشكوك لن تكون بعيده عنه ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مهانه للثوره ..ولشهداء الثوره ومهانه لعقول المصريين ان يتم اختزال الفساد المستشري في البلاد منذ تلاثين عاما في اربعه فقط ..
> عز وجرانه والعادلي والمغربي ..
> من بينها اسمان لم يكونو بشهره وفساد كثيرون ينعمون الان بالحريه وبعدم المحاسبه ..لاادري الي الان لمصلحه من تتم حمايه الفاسدين ..!! 
> واي جهه الان تحميهم وتابي مواجهتهم بجرائمهم ؟؟ 
> السؤال موجه الي النائب العام الذي اذا لم يجبنا في الفتره الحاليه علي هذا التساؤل ..فان الشكوك لن تكون بعيده عنه ..


يامحمد تسارع الاحداث اسرع من القنوات القانونيه وفنفس الوقت مينفعش احاسب كله مره واحده لان بردو الفساد كان اكبر من شخص او مؤسسه واحده او بعينها كله جاى بس مينفعش يبقى كله مره واحده لان بردو انت بتتعامل على استثمار و مشاريع قايمه ومينفعش البلد تبقى طارده للاستثمار او دى السمعه الى ممكن تتاخد دلوقتى لو تم محاسبه الجميع لكن اول الغيث قطره

----------


## اليمامة

> مهانه للثوره ..ولشهداء الثوره ومهانه لعقول المصريين ان يتم اختزال الفساد المستشري في البلاد منذ تلاثين عاما في اربعه فقط ..
> عز وجرانه والعادلي والمغربي ..
> من بينها اسمان لم يكونو بشهره وفساد كثيرون ينعمون الان بالحريه وبعدم المحاسبه ..لاادري الي الان لمصلحه من تتم حمايه الفاسدين ..!! 
> واي جهه الان تحميهم وتابي مواجهتهم بجرائمهم ؟؟ 
> السؤال موجه الي النائب العام الذي اذا لم يجبنا في الفتره الحاليه علي هذا التساؤل ..فان الشكوك لن تكون بعيده عنه ..


*
اشى خيال يا ناااس ..*

 :xmas 15: 

صباح الخير يا محمد..واللا أقولك الساعة واحدة ونص ..خليها مساء الخير أحسن..
اللى بتقوله حقيقى جدا فعلا يا محمد وبكل أسف ..وأنا الحقيقة يعنى ساكتة وحاطة همى فى نفسى وموش عايزة أتكلم علشان الناس ماتتهمنيش انى بحرض الرأى العام التوعوى..ههههههه..وإنى بخرف فى التخاريف ..وبوغر الصدور بالأوقية قهر وزيف ..وما أسهل الإتهامات دولوقتى والتخوين وعدم الخوف على المصلحة الوطنية ...اللى بقى عادى حبتين ..

بص ..فيه حاجة غلط ..
وأنا بقى موش هارجع أقول ثورة يا ثورة إلا لما رؤوس الفساد يتم القبض عليها وبلا تهاون وبسرعة ..هى قصة يعنى انهم زى ما قبضوا على العادلى وعز وجرانة يقبضوا على الشريف وسامح وزكريا وشهاب ..واللا لعدم كفاية الأدلة اللى مترصصة أكوام أكوام على صفحات الجرايد ؟
فيه تأخير متعمد وإبطاء ومماطلة ..يظهر مستنين لما يسدوا الأماكن الشاغرة والمناصب العامرة اللى هيخلفها وراهم هؤلاء الأحرار الشرفاء ..!!!
لما قدرنا بعون الله نشيل الزعيم يبقى ماحناش قادرين نشيل درعاته الخمسين ..بالذمة موش حاجة عجيبة وتضحك يا محمد ..هههههههه..؟

طيب أنا بقول يعنى معتقد..وممكن أكون غلطانة انهم موش عايزين يقبضوا على ناس معينة ممكن تجر جمال مبارك وأبوه وسلالته بأكملها..أصل برضو يا محمد مايصحش..احنا ناس بنفهم فى الأصول ..بلاش الولد وأبوه ..مهما كان هو ابن الريس ..وأبوه الريس ..العيلة المالكة اللى كانت فى يوم من الأيام ..دا غير ان الفساد كان فى كل البلد فمش بعيد يا محمد  ينجر فيها برضو ( ..............) ...حذر فزر ..عأنا بقصد مين ؟!

طيب موش الأخطر من كل دا يا محمد هى الوثائق والملفات اللى تحت تصرفهم لغاية دلوقتى ..يظهر بقى سايبنها على ما يتصرفوا فيها ..عين العقل !!

طيب النائب العام صعب يصدر القرار اللى بياخد ثانية ..خطة قلم وبعد كدا يتقبض عليهم ..!!لا ..لا صعب حقيقى ..مجهود ..والقهوة هاتبرد ..

لا ...لاااااااا..يظهر فيه إن وأخواتها يا محمد ..إسأل سيبويه بقى ..

طب أقولك على حاجة لطيفة ..فيه محامى صديق وفاهم قال ان القضايا اللى متهم فيها العادلى وعز وجرانة ديتها سنة سجن ..وكام ألف غرامة وبعدها يطلعوا صاخ سليم..طب ليه يا جماعة من الأول بس التعب دا وشدة الأعصاب ..؟ 
وبعدين لما انتوا عايزين تضحكوا علينا وتعمموا الديمقراطية والحرية والثورة " يعنى يلبسوها عمة ودلوقتى فيه ناس تانيين بيحاولوا يلبسوها كمان قفطان " ..كان ليه بس تعشمونا بالحلق ونخرم له ودانا ؟!!

آخر نكتة سمعتها ان عز والعادلى والمساجين الخمس نجوم دول ..عرضوا يدفعوا مليارات لمصر ويطلعوهم..فيه حد يعمل كدا فى معقل الحكومة..طب قالوا كدا ليه إلا لو كانوا مقتنعين إن البلد لسه ماشية كدا وان فيه ناس بتقبل وان دا النظام ..هو ايه النظام يا محمد ..

موش كان حسنى مبارك أرحم يا جدع ..واللا هو مافيش فايدة يا .................صفية ..

...
صباح الخير يا محمد
كنت فى حلقة " تخاريف على الخفيف ..."..
والقادم " أنقح " ..

----------


## اليمامة

> يامحمد تسارع الاحداث اسرع من القنوات القانونيه وفنفس الوقت مينفعش احاسب كله مره واحده لان بردو الفساد كان اكبر من شخص او مؤسسه واحده او بعينها كله جاى بس مينفعش يبقى كله مره واحده لان بردو انت بتتعامل على استثمار و مشاريع قايمه ومينفعش البلد تبقى طارده للاستثمار او دى السمعه الى ممكن تتاخد دلوقتى لو تم محاسبه الجميع لكن اول الغيث قطره


صح يا زيزو ...والله العظيم صح ..
والمهم النية 
صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> * اشى خيال يا ناااس ..*
> 
> 
> آخر نكتة سمعتها ان عز والعادلى والمساجين الخمس نجوم دول ..عرضوا يدفعوا مليارات لمصر ويطلعوهم..فيه حد يعمل كدا فى معقل الحكومة..طب قالوا كدا ليه إلا لو كانوا مقتنعين إن البلد لسه ماشية كدا وان فيه ناس بتقبل وان دا النظام ..هو ايه النظام يا محمد ..




لا هى مش نكته ولا حاجه بالفعل فيه قانون فى البلد وممكن تسالى عنه بردو ان فى حاله قضايا القروض و الاستيلاء على الاراضى ومش عارف ايه انه بيقوم برد اصول المبلغ الى اتاخد او الارض الى اتخدت للدوله ويعمل مصالحه دى حاجه لان النوعيه دى من القضايا هى لازم محاسبه الموظف الحكومى الى اداله الارض مثلا علشان خاطر يحاكم المستثمر بمعنى ان لو انتى واخده مليون فدان وجيت قلتلك انتى واخده مليون فدان ليه ومش عارف ايه وسعر المتر قرش تقليلى وانا مالى مانا قدمت طلب وانتو كحكومه وافقتو عليه بوضع الاختام وادتونى الارض يبق ىلازم احاسب الى اداله الارض الاول علشان اقدر احجكم عليه ولو ثبت عليه ممكن يعمل مصالحه بس كل ده قبل صدور حكم محكمه لو صدر عليه حكم محكمه لا يجوز عمل المصالحه يارب اكون كده وصلت نقطه بس لازم تسالى فيها بردو تانى وتصححيلى لو انا غلطان بس موضوع احمد عز والناس دى فعلا كان مكتوب فى اليوم السابع انه عرض مليار جنيه تقريبا علشان يخرج ومنفعش   :: 

=========
ده احلى مشروع قانون فعلا عاجبنى قوى قوى قوى قوى ومبسوط بيه الصراحه 
لان فعلا ده لو احد شعره مابيطلعش هيطلع يعمل مظاهره علشان يطول سنتيمتى زياده  :: 


*الحكومة توافق على مشروع قانون يجرّم الاحتجاجات التى تعطل العمل*
 
   الأربعاء، 23 مارس  2011 - 15:57
 

رئيس مجلس الوزراء د. عصام شرف 

كتب محمد الجالى
 وافق مجلس الوزراء، خلال اجتماعه اليوم، الأربعاء، على مقترح  مرسوم بقانون بتجريم بعض حالات الاعتصام والاحتجاج والتجمهر، إذا ترتب  عليها تعطيل عمل جهات عامة أو خاصة، وعقاب كل من يحرض على ذلك بالحبس،  وغرامة شديدة تصل إلى نصف مليون جنيه، وذلك على خلفية المظاهرات  والاحتجاجات الكثيرة التى شهدتها مصر عقب ثورة 25 يناير، والتى أدت إلى  توقف الإنتاج فى المصانع والمؤسسات، وكبدت الدولة خسائر فادحة.

 ومن المقرر أن يتم عرض هذا المرسوم على المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، لإبداء الموافقة النهائية عليه وإقراره.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صح يا زيزو ...والله العظيم صح ..
> والمهم النية 
> صباح الخير


الموضوع مش مساله نيه بس يبقى عايزين نشيل الفاسدين بس مينفعش اوقف كل حاجه علشان احاكم كل الناس انتى بتتكلمى فى رقم مهول قوى من الناس واستثماارات اكتر واكتر ومشاريع بردو فاتحه بيوت اكتر واكتر زى احمد عز كده ماهو عنده مصانع مثلا تفتكرى لو اتقف كل حاجه الناس دى هتروح فين ؟ ماهو بردو ممكن تكون سياسه للصالح  بس لازم يبقو تحت العين والصراحه قرارات النائب العام بالتحفظ على الموال والمنع من السفر اجراء مبداى الصراحه ربنا يكون فى عون النائب العام الصراحه بعدد البلاغات والتحقيقات وغيره 
 وعامه هو كله عامل زى الفراخ محدش باين يعنى او ظاهر فين صفوت الشريف ؟  ::  المتصابى على راى امى

----------


## اليمامة

> لا هى مش نكته ولا حاجه بالفعل فيه قانون فى البلد وممكن تسالى عنه بردو ان فى حاله قضايا القروض و الاستيلاء على الاراضى ومش عارف ايه انه بيقوم برد اصول المبلغ الى اتاخد او الارض الى اتخدت للدوله ويعمل مصالحه دى حاجه لان النوعيه دى من القضايا هى لازم محاسبه الموظف الحكومى الى اداله الارض مثلا علشان خاطر يحاكم المستثمر بمعنى ان لو انتى واخده مليون فدان وجيت قلتلك انتى واخده مليون فدان ليه ومش عارف ايه وسعر المتر قرش تقليلى وانا مالى مانا قدمت طلب وانتو كحكومه وافقتو عليه بوضع الاختام وادتونى الارض يبق ىلازم احاسب الى اداله الارض الاول علشان اقدر احجكم عليه ولو ثبت عليه ممكن يعمل مصالحه بس كل ده قبل صدور حكم محكمه لو صدر عليه حكم محكمه لا يجوز عمل المصالحه يارب اكون كده وصلت نقطه بس لازم تسالى فيها بردو تانى وتصححيلى لو انا غلطان بس موضوع احمد عز والناس دى فعلا كان مكتوب فى اليوم السابع انه عرض مليار جنيه تقريبا علشان يخرج ومنفعش  
> 
> =========
> ده احلى مشروع قانون فعلا عاجبنى قوى قوى قوى قوى ومبسوط بيه الصراحه 
> لان فعلا ده لو احد شعره مابيطلعش هيطلع يعمل مظاهره علشان يطول سنتيمتى زياده 
> 
> 
> *الحكومة توافق على مشروع قانون يجرّم الاحتجاجات التى تعطل العمل*
>  
> ...


[IMG]=========  ده احلى مشروع قانون فعلا عاجبنى قوى قوى قوى قوى ومبسوط بيه الصراحه  لان فعلا ده لو احد شعره مابيطلعش هيطلع يعمل مظاهره علشان يطول سنتيمتى زياده  :: [/IMG]

 ::   :: 

تصدق ممكن ..
أنا كمان بجد والله مبسوطة بالقانون دا بالنسبة للمعطلين واللى بيتسهبلوا وبيبلطجوا فعلا ..

بالنسبة للقانون اللى شرحتهولى دا يا زيزو ..افتكرت ..سمعت فعلا عن كلمة المصالحة دى ..بس لو الحكاية على أد كدا يا زيزو ومافيهاش بلاوى وقتل وترويع وسرقة بالتعمد ورشاوى ..وكفاية كدا ..
واللا يعنى الأسامى بتحن لبعضها ..اسكت بقى ..

----------


## اليمامة

> الموضوع مش مساله نيه بس يبقى عايزين نشيل الفاسدين بس مينفعش اوقف كل حاجه علشان احاكم كل الناس انتى بتتكلمى فى رقم مهول قوى من الناس واستثماارات اكتر واكتر ومشاريع بردو فاتحه بيوت اكتر واكتر زى احمد عز كده ماهو عنده مصانع مثلا تفتكرى لو اتقف كل حاجه الناس دى هتروح فين ؟ ماهو بردو ممكن تكون سياسه للصالح  بس لازم يبقو تحت العين والصراحه قرارات النائب العام بالتحفظ على الموال والمنع من السفر اجراء مبداى الصراحه ربنا يكون فى عون النائب العام الصراحه بعدد البلاغات والتحقيقات وغيره 
>  وعامه هو كله عامل زى الفراخ محدش باين يعنى او ظاهر فين صفوت الشريف ؟  المتصابى على راى امى


يا ابنى قلت لك قبل كدا نزل القاموس مع المشاركات ..عندى قواميس ماتعدش..أسلفك واحد..بس مافتكرش ان هلاقى تخصص لهجتك  :: 
عموما يا زيزو ربنا يستر ..ويكونوا فعلا مستخبيين على طريقة الفراخ ومايطلعوش ديوك يأذنوا فى الفجر ..
بس فعلا متصابى فاكر نفسه جان ..مامتك بتحلل صح .قارية تاريخ ..أو هو بقى باين عليه ..ههههههه

مساء الخير 
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

قلت لواحد نفر  :xmas 4:  عارف نفسه كويس : حبذا لو حضر احمد شوقي احداث الثوره و ضمنها رائعته كبار الحوادث في الوادي النيل 

غير انه لم يعرف ما هي " كبار الحوادث في وادي النيل" و الحمدلله كان يعرف احمد شوقي

المهم 
كبار الحوادث فى وادى النيل

أمير الشعراء / أحمد شوقى

ألقاها في المؤتمر الشرقي الدولي في جنيف في ايلول 1894، وكان منتدبا من قبل الحكومة المصرية إليه ،،
والقصيدة من 264 بيت وتحكى بإيجاز تاريخ مصر وأهم أحداثه بشاعرية مذهلة وبراعة وحكمة أمير الشعراء ،،

اليكم مقتطفات منها و هو موضوع صعب فتكاد جميع الابيات تقول قلني :xmas 9: 

وَاِنتَهَت إِمرَةُ البِحارِ إِلى الشَر *** قِ وَقامَ الوُجودُ فيما يَشاءُ
19 
وَبَنَينا فَلَم نُخَلِّ لِبانٍ *** وَعَلَونا فَلَم يَجُزنا عَلاءُ
20 
وَمَلَكنا فَالمالِكونَ عَبيدٌ *** وَالبَرايا بِأَسرِهِمْ أُسَراءُ
21 
قُل لِبانٍ بَنى فَشادَ فَغالى *** لَم يَجُز مِصرَ في الزَمانِ بِناءُ
22 
لَيسَ في المُمكِناتِ أَن تُنقَلَ الأَجـ *** بالُ شُمًّا وَأَن تُنالَ السَماءُ
23 
أَجفَلَ الجِنُّ عَن عَزائِمَ فِرعَو *** نَ وَدانَت لِبَأسِها الآناءُ
24 
شادَ ما لَم يُشِد زَمانٌ وَلا أَنـ *** ـشَأَ عَصرٌ وَلا بَنى بَنّاءُ
25 
هَيكَلٌ تُنثَرُ الدِياناتُ فيهِ *** فَهيَ وَالناسُ وَالقُرونُ هَباءُ
26 
وَقُبورٌ تَحُطُّ فيها اللَيالي *** وَيُوارى الإِصباحُ وَالإِمساءُ
27 
تَشفَقُ الشَمسُ وَالكَواكِبُ مِنها *** وَالجَديدانِ وَالبِلى وَالفَناءُ
28 
زَعَموا أَنَّها دَعائِمُ شيدَت *** بِيَدِ البَغيِ مِلؤُها ظَلماءُ
29 
فَاِعذُرِ الحاسِدينَ فيها إِذا لا *** موا فَصَعبٌ عَلى الحَسودِ الثَناءُ
30 
دُمِّرَ الناسُ وَالرَعِيَّةُ في تَشـ *** ـييدِها وَالخَلائِقُ الأُسَراءُ
31 
أَينَ كانَ القَضاءُ وَالعَدلُ وَالحِكـ *** ـمَةُ وَالرَأيُ وَالنُهى وَالذَكاءُ



وَإِذا مِصرُ شاةُ خَيرٍ لِراعي السَ *** ـسوءِ تُؤذى في نَسلِها وَتُساءُ
44 
قَد أَذَلَّ الرِجالَ فَهيَ عَبيدٌ *** وَنُفوسَ الرِجالِ فَهيَ إِماءُ
45 
فَإِذا شاءَ فَالرِقابُ فِداهُ *** وَيَسيرٌ إِذا أَرادَ الدِماءُ
46 
وَلِقَومٍ نَوالُهُ وَرِضاهُ *** وَلِأَقوامِ القِلى وَالجَفاءُ
47 
فَفَريقٌ مُمَتَّعونَ بِمِصرٍ *** وَفَريقٍ في أَرضِهِم غُرَباءُ
48 
إِن مَلَكتَ النُفوسَ فَاِبغِ رِضاها *** فَلَها ثَورَةٌ وَفيها مَضاءُ
49 
يَسكُنُ الوَحشُ لِلوُثوبِ مِنَ الأَسـ *** ـرِ فَكَيفَ الخَلائِقُ العُقَلاءُ
50 
يَحسَبُ الظالِمونَ أَن سَيَسودو *** نَ وَأَن لَن يُؤَيَّدَ الضُعَفاءُ
51 
وَاللَيالي جَوائِرٌ مِثلَما جا *** روا وَلِلدَهرِ مِثلَهُم أَهواءُ
52 
لَبِثَت مِصرُ في الظَلامِ إِلى أَن *** قيلَ ماتَ الصَباحُ وَالأَضواءُ
53 
لَم يَكُن ذاكَ مِن عَمىً كُلُّ عَينٍ *** حَجَبَ اللَيلُ ضَوءَها عَمياءُ
54 
ما نَراها دَعا الوَفاءُ بَنيها *** وَأَتاهُم مِنَ القُبورِ النِداءُ
55 
لِيُزيحوا عَنها العِدا فَأَزاحوا *** وَأُزيحَت عَن جَفنِها الأَقذاءُ
56 
وَأُعيدَ المَجدُ القَديمُ وَقامَت *** في مَعالي آبائِها الأَبناءُ
57 
وَأَتى الدَهرُ تائِبًا بِعَظيمٍ *** مِن عَظيمٍ آباؤُهُ عُظَماءُ
58



وَأَتى النَسرُ يَنهَبُ الأَرضَ نَهبًا *** حَولَهُ قَومُهُ النُسورُ ظِماءُ
256 
يَشتَهي النيلَ أَن يُشيدَ عَلَيهِ *** دَولَةً عَرضُها الثَرى وَالسَماءُ
257 
حَلُمَت رومَةٌ بِها في اللَيالي *** وَرَآها القَياصِرُ الأَقوِياءُ
258 
فَأَتَت مِصرَ رُسلُهُم تَتَوالى *** وَتَرامَت سودانَها العُلَماءُ
259 
وَلَوِ اِستَشهَدَ الفَرَنسيسُ روما *** لَأَتَتهُم مِن رومَةَ الأَنباءُ
260 
عَلِمَت كُلُّ دَولَةٍ قَد تَوَلَّت *** أَنَّنا سُمُّها وَأَنّا الوَباءُ
261 
قاهِرُ العَصرِ وَالمَمالِكِ نابِلـ *** ـيونُ وَلَّت قُوّادُهُ الكُبَراءُ
262 
جاءَ طَيشًا وَراحَ طَيشًا وَمِن قَبـ *** ـلُ أَطاشَت أُناسَها العَلياءُ
263 
سَكَتَت عَنهُ يَومَ عَيَّرَها الأَهـ *** ـرامُ لَكِن سُكوتُها اِستِهزاءُ
264 
فَهيَ توحي إِلَيهِ أَن تِلكَ واتِر *** لو فَأَينَ الجُيوشُ أَينَ اللِواءُ

----------


## R17E

معلهش يا جماعه الخير ايليا ابو ماضي  من شعراء المهجر كان اقام في مصر فترة قبل الهجره الي امريكا و في شيبه عمل قصيده اسمها صاحب القلم و ده جزء بسيط عن اقامته بمصر و ندمه علي مغادرتها ووصفه لشبابها 

ليس الوقوف على الأطلال من خلقي.....	و لا البكاء على ما فات من شيمي 
لكنّ ( مصرا ) ، و ما نفسي بناسبه	.....        مليكة الشّرق ذات النيل و الهرم 
صرفت شطر الصّبا فيها فما خشيت   .....   	نفسي العثار ؛ و لا نفسي من الوصم 
في فتية كالنّجوم الزهر أوجههم	.....        ما فيهم غير مطبوع على الكرم 
لا يقبضون مع اللّاواء أيديهم	و          .....        قلّما جاد ذو وفر مع الأزم 
حسبي من الوجد همّ ما يخامرني      .....	إلاّ و أشرقني بالبادر الشيم 
في ذمّة الغرب مشتاق ينازعه	.....          شوق إلى مهبط الآيات و الحكم 
نا تغرب الشمس إلاّ أدمعي شفق	.....        تنسى العيون لديه حمرة العنم 
و ما سرت نسمات نحوها سحرا	.....      إلاّ وددت لو أنّي كنت في النّسم 
ما حال تلك المغاني بعد عاشقها	     .....  فانّني بعدها للهمّ و السّقم 
جاد الكنانة عنّي وابل غدق	و         .....        إن يك النّيل يغنيها عن الديّم 
الشرق تاج ، و مصر منه درّته          ..... 	و الشرق جيش ، و مصر حامل العلم 
هيهات تطرّف فيها عين زائرها	.....           بغير ذي أدب أو غير ذي شمم 
أحنى على الحرّ من أمّ على ولد	 .....         فالحرّ في مصر كالورقاء في الحرم 
ما زلت و الدهر تنبو عن يدي يده	  .....         حتّى نبت ضلّة عن أرضها قدمي

في فتية كالنّجوم الزهر أوجههم	.....      ما فيهم غير مطبوع على الكرم 
لا يقبضون مع اللّاواء أيديهم	         ......          و قلّما جاد ذو وفر مع الأزم 

حينما يصفهم في البيت الاخير بأنهم لا يبخلون مع قلة ما بيدهم و حاجتهم  و غيرهم يبخل مع كثرة ما بيده و الحاجه الشديده للناس ... تذكرت هذا المعني في حملة دعم ليبيا و ايقنت انه ليس بجديد علي مصر ولا علي ابناء مصر 
الله جعل في جيناتنا و دمائنا اشياء جميله اسأله ان يدمها علينا.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*قبل أن آتى إليك ...*
 *تقلد فى يدك سيف الحرية* 
 *وأقم فى قلبى دولتك الأبدية* 
 *وأقبل ...أقبل* 
 *علىّ منتصراً.. على كل قوانين الهمجية*

----------


## اليمامة

*الحرية " 3 " ..




" أحب هذه الحشرة الوردية "

لم نحسم بعد قضية حريتنا ..على الأقل فى هذه الفترة من تاريخ مصر والتى قد تطول ..فكيف نمارسها إذا ما امتلكناها كاملة كمواطنين ؟ 

 قضية الحرية فى الحقيقة لا تخص ظرف راهن ..وإنما هى مسألة أبدية تعرضت للشد والجذب عبر تاريخ الإنسانية كله ..ومنذ بدء الخليقة والإنسان المتمرد يقاوم ..هى تتعلق بالتأكيد بنفسية هذا الكائن المعقد - الإنسان - بكل التغييرات والمستجدات التى تتنازعه وتفرض عليه سلوكيات معينة فى أوقات معينه وظروف خاصة..وبكل الفرضيات الجدلية كذلك والقوانيين الوضعية التى أرسينا قواعدها على الأرض لنقنن بها حريتنا وربما لنحد بها من رغبة الإنسان المستمرة فى اختراق القانون ..فهل سنعرف كيف يحق لنا عدلاً واستحقاقاً أن نتصرف فى حريتنا يوما ما ..!

قد تكون لكلماتى رائحة فلسفية أبعد منها سياسية ..هذا ربما نابع من إيمانى أن الحرية هى فلسفة فى الأصل ولابد وأن نفهمها ..فلسفة خاصة عند كل منا وتختلف من واحد للآخر بحسب توجهاته ورغباته ومتطلباته من المجتمع..وإن استطعنا أن نتفهم حريتنا فلسفيا وإنسانيا كخط عام فإننا لاشك سنستخدم هذا الفهم فى توجيه السياسة ..

هى قضية الإنسان منذ الأزل ورغبته فى أن يحطم القيود وكل ما يحد نفسه وطاقته ورغباته ..

لذلك تعالوا نتفق على أن الحرية ليست كلها خيراً..وأن الحرية لكى تصبح ذات فائدة تذكر لابد من أن يصاحبها شىء آخر يساندها أو أشياء..فما هى يا ترى ؟..ثم إذا تطرقنا لحريتنا الفكرية بشكل خاص ..كيف نمارسها وهى على ما يبدو الداء العضال الذى نشتكى منه اليوم ونود لو أن نعرف له مسالك آمنة نسلكها..الكل ينتقد..الكل يتفق..هناك من تفاجئك إهانته مثلا تحت دعوى حرية التعبير والحرية الفكرية..هناك من تداهمك أفكاره المنحرفة لأنه حر !! ..كيف نستخدم إذن حريتنا وكيف نفّعل عليها أجهزتنا الرقابية دون أن نوئدها ..ودون أن نقتل بها الديمقراطية ..فالديمقراطية يلزمها حرية إذا أسأنا فهمها فهذا يعنى بشكل مؤكد أننا لن نمارس الديمقراطية الناصحة ..فهل لابد للحرية من خلطة أخرى تضاف مع الديمقراطية حتى نمارسها ؟

إذا كانت الحرية تعنى أن يفعل المرء ما يريده بحياته..فهى إذن مصحوبة بهذا الإحساس المخيف ..وهو أنه يصبح مسئولاً عن نفسه ..وإذا كانت الحرية تعنى أنه يتحكم فى حياة ناس قد ولى عليهم بدافع المسئولية..سواء كانوا أبناءه أو أهله مثلا أو عشيرته.. فكيف يصبح حرا وهو مسئولا عنهم ؟ لن تتحق الحرية إذا ما تخلى عن المسئولية ..وقد يضحى بحريته نفسها فى سبيل حريتهم ..بالخير أو بالشر..إذ ربما اقتنصها فى مقابل هلاكهم مثلا ليتحصل على ما يتهيأ له أنها حريته..إذن مؤكد للحرية ضوابط جماعية واجتماعية..وليست فردية وأن لها جانب يتعلق بالفضل ..وأنها من جهة أخرى قد تصبح قيد ..ثم هل ينطبق هذا الكلام على واقع أكبر مثل الدولة مثلا بمؤسساتها ..؟ ومن يضع للحرية ضوابط ..؟ وأين المعيار وأين المرجعية إذا كنا فى عالم اليوم ولم نعد نعرف معايير ثابتة للإنحراف أو للأخلاق نفسها ؟ ثم بافتراض أننا توصلنا لمعايير محددة..هل نفرضها على المجتمعات ..هل نتعامل بها فى العالم برغم أنها من اختراعنا وقد تخص قناعاتنا وعقليتنا ..؟ و هل للحرية علاقة بالإرادة ..؟

السؤال المهم والذى يعنى بقضية الحرية والسياسة ..هل الخطر الذى تهددنا طويلا تركز فى الحكم الشمولى فقط ؟ يعنى بزواله سيزول العارض ؟ أم أن ما يوجد فى أعماقنا فعلا هو الخطر الحقيقى ..على مايبدو أن هذا صحيحا بشكل أو بآخر ..بعض الإشارات الحالية تثبت ذلك وتعنى أننا - الإنسان - فى حاجة لأن نستريح من أنفسنا أحيانا بكل ما توسوس به أنفسنا حول الحرية ومخاطرها.. نميل إلى تقبل السلطة ..وإلى الإنتظام مع الآخرين والإلتزام بآراء القادة..لاشك أن فينا كثر ممن كانوا كذلك فى الفترة الماضية وتمنوا لو أن يأتى قائد ..أى قائد سريعا حتى يستظلون بظله ويخضعون..وفينا من يظل يتمرد على الجماعة ..ويكره محاولات المجتمع لإستئناسه ..ولابد أن يشبع له المجتمع حاجاته أولا حتى يسير مع الجماعة..ولن يتغير مع المجتمع ويتصالح معه إلا إذا حقق له المجتمع تلك الحاجات ..وعلى أسوأ النتائج مارس ضغط عليه ..بينما فى الخضوع لذة عند الآخرين ..احساس خفى أحيانا بالراحة والطمأنينة يجلبه الخضوع ..وإلا فكيف نفسر انصياع الشعوب لزعمائهم أو على الأقل نسبة كبيرة منهم ..وهل ننصاع دائما للقوة الخارجية والإلزام المجتمعى أم لدافع فى دواخلنا يتعلق بالضمير أو الواجب أو لسلطة غير معرفة كالسمعة..كالشرف..كالصيت..الشهرة..الرأى العام !

هى الأخلاق إذن ..
هل نحن أعدائها ؟..هل الإنسان لديه ذعر من الوحدة وخاصة الوحدة الأخلاقية ..تلك التى تظل أشدها إثارة للرعب له والقسوة عليه إذا ما انفرد بنفسه يسمعها ويحدثها..هو يحاول بشتى الطرق أن يتجنب هذا الصراع ..هذا الصراع الأخلاقى التمردى بينه وبين ذاته ..وإلا كيف كان إبليس إذن سيجد رفاقه لولا تلك النزعة الأخلاقية التى تقاوم ولا تقاوم ..وتتفاوت فينا ومن ثم يحصل على ضحاياه تحت مسميات وهمية مثل الحرية مثلا ؟..هنا تظهر الحرية من جديد وعلاقاتها بالأخلاق إذ ربما تفتحها الأخلاق أو تخنقها ..هذا يتطلب إذن أن نعرف المعايير والحدود للأخلاق ..

إذا أردتم رأيى فسوف أقول بلا تردد أن المعرفة هى أساس الديمقراطية..المعرفة والعقيدة أساس الحرية..المعرفة بكل وسائلها الأكاديمية أوالحياتية..والعقيدة بكل رسوخها وسلامها وعدلها .. لابد وأن يتوافر قدر من المعرفة لممارسة المسئولية ..وأن نجتهد فى ذلك ..فالمعرفة تصقل النفس الإنسانية وتعمل على الإتزان النفسى الموضوعى وحتى الوجدانى لها ..بدون المعرفة لن نستطيع أن نمارس الحرية ..ولن نستحق الديمقراطية ..ولا يتساووا الذين لا يعلمون مع الذين يعلمون ..وهكذا سنكون ..لإما ستخنق الحرية نفسها منا..أو نحن سنزهق روحها بجهلنا..!

فهل تتفقون معى ..؟


كانت خواطر عشوائية ..ارتجالية ..نحو الحرية ..
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فالمعرفة تصقل النفس  الإنسانية وتعمل على الإتزان النفسى الموضوعى وحتى الوجدانى لها ..بدون  المعرفة لن نستطيع أن نمارس الحرية ..ولن نستحق الديمقراطية ..ولا يتساووا  الذين لا يعلمون مع الذين يعلمون ..وهكذا سنكون ..لإما ستخنق الحرية نفسها  منا..أو نحن سنزهق روحها بجهلنا..!


*
ياريت الناس تبقى عارفه ده ياندى 

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ياريت الناس تبقى عارفه ده ياندى 
> 
> *


مشكلة المعرفة أنها متفاوتة يا زيزو وواسعة ..والناس تتباين فى معارفهم بل ويختلفون حول المعرفة نفسها..والمعرفة حتى أنواع..ولكن المؤكد ان المعرفة بالفعل شرط من شروط ممارسة الديمقراطية..قد لا تكون المعرفة الأكاديمية بهذا المعنى ..ولكن يكفى أن تكون واعية..وناضجة..شاملة ولها أساسيات ..أو لها خط واحد..فلسفة واحدة تجمعنا ..وهذا للأسف ما لم ألحظه للآن برغم حدوث الثورة ..هناك حالة تشتيت ماتزال قائمة..

والأهم أن نكون من التواضع لكى نتقبل أننا فى حاجة لأن نعرف أولاً..فالمعرفة لا تنتهى ..ومن يتصور أنه عرف فإنه للأسف لم يعرف شيئاً..

فهل عندك أى مخيلة لطريقة ما تجعلنا نعلم الديمقراطية..ونجعلها مثل الخبز اليومى ..هذا ما يتوجب أن نعمل عليه فعلا..على الأقل مع الأجيال الناشئة ..

أشكرك يا زيزو ..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اكثر مايعجبني في نبيل العربي ..عروبته ...
هذا الرجل بدا في استعاده هيبه مصر الدوليه بعد ان ضيعها ابو الغيط الذي توعد اهل غزه بتكسير ايديهم وارجلهم اذا مافكرو بفتح المعبر ..
الان نبيل العربي يعد بفتح الحدود قريبا مع غزه ..
يمد يده للمصالحه الفلسطينيه ..والفلسطنين سياتو الي القاهره قريبا لانهاء الانقسام بعد دعوه العربي وتاييده لها ..
استعاد لمصر علاقتها التي كانت بارده (لاافهم لماذا)..مع سوريا والمشير طنطاوي سيزور سوريا قريبا
استعاد علاقه مصر مع السودان (لاافهم لماذا) ..وبدات مشكله مياه النيل في الانفراجه القريبه
مد ايدي الود والاخاء الي ايران ..بعد ان كانت منقطعه طوال 30 عاما (لاافهم لماذا)
تصريحاته ضد اسرائيل حتي الان تتسم بالهدوء القوي ..والثقه المتناهيه ..
حتي كتبو عنه بانه معادي ومحرض ضد اسرائيل .. بعد ان كانت تعتبر مبارك كنزا لهم (لاافهم لماذا ايضا)
قطع علي اعلام الفتنه الطريق وسبق الكل واعتذر رسميا لتونس عقب احداث ماتش الزمالك .. بعكس ابو الغيط الذي كان يقف كالابله في وقت ازمتنا مع الجزائر ما سمح لاعلام الفتنه ان يدلو بدلوه ....
نبيل العربي وزير ..اتمني ان اراه وزيرا لخارجيه مصر في اي حكومه قادمه ..
ومع اي رئيس قادم ..
انه نبيل العربي وزير خارجيه الثوره المجيده ..التي اعادت الي مصر بريقها

----------


## اليمامة

> اكثر مايعجبني في نبيل العربي ..عروبته ...
> هذا الرجل بدا في استعاده هيبه مصر الدوليه بعد ان ضيعها ابو الغيط الذي توعد اهل غزه بتكسير ايديهم وارجلهم اذا مافكرو بفتح المعبر ..
> الان نبيل العربي يعد بفتح الحدود قريبا مع غزه ..
> يمد يده للمصالحه الفلسطينيه ..والفلسطنين سياتو الي القاهره قريبا لانهاء الانقسام بعد دعوه العربي وتاييده لها ..
> استعاد لمصر علاقتها التي كانت بارده (لاافهم لماذا)..مع سوريا والمشير طنطاوي سيزور سوريا قريبا
> استعاد علاقه مصر مع السودان (لاافهم لماذا) ..وبدات مشكله مياه النيل في الانفراجه القريبه
> مد ايدي الود والاخاء الي ايران ..بعد ان كانت منقطعه طوال 30 عاما (لاافهم لماذا)
> تصريحاته ضد اسرائيل حتي الان تتسم بالهدوء القوي ..والثقه المتناهيه ..
> حتي كتبو عنه بانه معادي ومحرض ضد اسرائيل .. بعد ان كانت تعتبر مبارك كنزا لهم (لاافهم لماذا ايضا)
> ...


أشكرك يا محمد على هذه المداخلة ..وإلقاءك للضوء على هذه الرموز التنويرية التى نحن فى أشد الحاجة لنلتمس الطريق على ضوءها وأن نتشرف بمصر ونطمئن على الثورة وما سيليها من إصلاحات على المستوى الخارجى إن شاء الله ..

لا تتصور كم كانت سعادتى بالخطوة التى اتخذها رئيس الورزاء الدكتور عصام شرف عندما توجه بوفده للسودان مباشرة ..شعرت ببهجة وأنا أشاهد الحدث على الشاشة وكأنه عيد ..كانت السعادة بادية صادقة على الوجه السودانى المصرى ..تنم عن الرغبة الحقيقية فى عودة المياة لمجاريها بعد طول غياب ..تلك العودة التى آراها مهمة جدا هذه الأيام لأسباب متعددة تتعلق بحدودنا وغذاءنا والمياة بشكل خاص وأنا مثلك لا أعرف حقيقة لماذا كانت العلاقات منقطعة مع السودان ..هل تنفيذا للرغبات الأمريكية الإسرائلية مثلا ..!!

بينما كنت أطلع الأخبار من يومين تقريبا أو ربما أمس توقفت أمام خبر يقول بأن إسرائيل قد قامت بتفجير سيارة فى السودان تحمل أشخاصا قيل أن هدفها كان التصفية الجسدية لهم..والحقيقة تعجبت ..هل لهذا علاقة بكل ما يحدث وبعودة العلاقات المصرية السودانية !! 

وكذلك العلاقة مع إيران ..لا يخفى عليك بالتأكيد أنها كانت سيئة بحسب التعليمات الموجهة ..فكيف تعادى أمريكا إيران ..وكيف تعادى إيران إسرائيل ..ونحن نصادقها ؟ تلك كانت سياسة الخارجية المصرية يا محمد التى لم تحمل أى توجهات ولم تعمل على أى ملفات وإنما اكتفت بالمظهرية وسد الخانات والفسح والزيارات ..

سعدت بهذه المبادرات حقا وخاصة سوريا ..تلك الدولة الحبيبة الشقيقة التى كانت توأمنا فى كثير مما مررنا به من محن وأزمات ..وكذلك فلسطين .. القضية المصيرية التى فى ظنى هى الشوكة التى تقسم الأمة العربية والتى تعوقها عن التقدم ..وهى شوكة مغروزة بتعمد حتى تظل للأسف شوكة تقسم الصف وأعتقد أن ملفها لو فتح وتم العمل عليه بقومية من أجل عودة الحق لأصحابه لسوف ننطلق للأمام ونجدد الإنتصارات .



أنا متفائلة إن شاء الله بنبيل العربى لأنه رجل ذو توجه سياسى ورؤية متبصرة للأمور ..رجل قوى وديبلوماسى من العيار الثقيل ..دارس للقانون الدولى وله ثقله على مستوى العالم وعلى دراية بالأبعاد الخارجية ..أعتقد أنه سيعمل على تحريك سياسى حقيقى من أجل إستعادة دور مصر الرائد والتاريخى والذى انهزم بشكل شبه كامل نتيجة سياسة المرتزقة السابقين  ..

تحياتى الدائمة لك ..

----------


## hanoaa

اكتشفت النهاردة إن بقالى كام يوم مادخلتش المنتدى 
مع إنى بقالى أسبوع قاعدة فى البيت 
و دى ماحصلتش قبل كده غير لما النت كان بيفصل أو وقت ماكنت باستعد للمناقشة
أعتقد إنى بقيت مدمنة فيس بوك و هذه ظاهرة غير صحية
أما عن السياسة بقى
فأحب أقولكوا إنى تعبت من كتر الأحداث و الأراء و التناقضات 
دماغى خلاص بقت بتفوت
بقيت أقرى الكلام او أسمعه أقتنع بيه بعد 5 دقايق أقرا عكسه أقتنع بيه برضه 
شوفولى حل

----------


## اليمامة

> اكتشفت النهاردة إن بقالى كام يوم مادخلتش المنتدى 
> مع إنى بقالى أسبوع قاعدة فى البيت 
> و دى ماحصلتش قبل كده غير لما النت كان بيفصل أو وقت ماكنت باستعد للمناقشة
> أعتقد إنى بقيت مدمنة فيس بوك و هذه ظاهرة غير صحية
> أما عن السياسة بقى
> فأحب أقولكوا إنى تعبت من كتر الأحداث و الأراء و التناقضات 
> دماغى خلاص بقت بتفوت
> بقيت أقرى الكلام او أسمعه أقتنع بيه بعد 5 دقايق أقرا عكسه أقتنع بيه برضه 
> شوفولى حل


أهلا يا هناء 
وحمد لله على سلامتك من إدمان الفيس بوك ..
هو ازاى بيتم ادمانه ..نفسى أقدر بس أقعد عليه عشر دقايق !!
بالنسبة للأحداث الصاروخية اللى مخليانا موش قادرين ناخد نفسنا ..مؤكد هاتهدى  فى يوم من الأيام ..
واحنا موش عايزنها تهدى على الفاضى وبدرى يا هناء ..
بس عندك حق ..
العالم بقى مجنووون..بلاش تلهثى وراه ..هو هايجيلك ..
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> أهلا يا هناء 
> وحمد لله على سلامتك من إدمان الفيس بوك ..
> هو ازاى بيتم ادمانه ..نفسى أقدر بس أقعد عليه عشر دقايق !!
> بالنسبة للأحداث الصاروخية اللى مخليانا موش قادرين ناخد نفسنا ..مؤكد هاتهدى  فى يوم من الأيام ..
> واحنا موش عايزنها تهدى على الفاضى وبدرى يا هناء ..
> بس عندك حق ..
> العالم بقى مجنووون..بلاش تلهثى وراه ..هو هايجيلك ..



و الله يا ندى ماأعرف أنا أدمنته إزاى أنا كنت مش بطيق أفتحه و لا حتى أسمع إسمه و كنت مش بفهم فيه حاجة لحد ثورتنا ماقامت بقيت نايمة قايمة عليه 
أما الدنيا بقى فكلنا زيك يا ندى مش عايزينها تهدى بدرى علشان لسه لينا أهداف ماحققناهاش و حقوق ضايعه مسروقة لازم إن شاء الله نرجعها لكن المشكلة إنه زى ماتكون دماغى إتأكسدت و رافضة الإستسعاب أو التفكير الآراء كتير و متضاربة أحياناً كثيرة و كمان فى قرارت مطلوب إننا ناخدها و ماحدش قادر يركز و يفكر
ربنا يستر علينا و على البلد

----------

